# Tiendas online con wordpress + woocommerce



## Dr Polux (3 Feb 2013)

Hola aunque se han dejado algunas pinceladas por el foro sobre este pack para realizar tiendas, lo he visto relativamente poco y llevaba tiempo para probar este combo, a mi siempre me ha gustado Wordpress sobre todo porque es muy facil montarte un CMS y ya te puedes montar un e.-commerce, un sistema de elearning, una red social, y todo lo que tu quieras con poco esfuerzo, eso ademas unido a que en temas de SEO va fenomenal, pues yo al menos pienso que es una plataforma ideal para e-commerce.

He probado esta opcion, siemplemente queria evaluarla y ver que ventajas e inconvenientes tiene y ver para que target de tiendas podria funcionar. Prestashop que era la tienda que usaba antes, aveces para ciertas cosas sobre todo venta de pocos productos me quedaba grande, no digo que prestashop no funcione bien, sino todo lo contrario. Pero todos debemos saber que despues de la tienda hay que trabajarla, con articulos, posicionamiento,linkbuilding, etc

Y donde este un wordpress para eso unido a una tienda creo que es muy potente.

El plugin woocommerce es gratuito, lo podeis descargar desde el propio Wordpress, seccion Plugin o tb descargarlo desde aqui: http://www.woothemes.com/woocommerce/

Tiene buena documentacion y soporte. Esta gente ademas vende themas adapatados al plugin, aunque hay un mercado en otras web de estos themas, tb hay algunos gratuitos, que se pueden usar para testear

Si eres manitas del CSS,tambien hay informacion en la red de como adaptar el thema que viene por defecto en WP el Twuenty Eleven que posiblemente sea una de los mejores themas para SEO que existe en el mercado con HTML5.

Como formas de pago te permite trabajar con cheques, contrareembolso, Paypal, transferencias bancarias y una especie de pasarela de pago por tarjetas. Yo la verdad que contrareembolso,transferencia y Paypal, creo que es suficiente.

Puedes configurar gastos de envio, incluso hacerlos gratis, puedes crear cupones descuento.

La interfaz es sencilla e intuitiva,ademas de traducida al castellano. Lleva temas de impuestos, caracteristicas de los productos (altura,color, etc)

Ademas existen una serie de plugin de terceros gratuitos interesantes:
*WooCommerce Admin Bar Addition* = este añade un barra de administracion a tu dashboard
*WooCommerce Custom Status* = este permite añadir status a los pedidos nuevos
*WooCommerce Imprimir Facturas & Notas de Entrega* = Permite como su nombre indica imprimr las facturas para enviarlas en el propio paquete y albaranes o notas de entrega
*WooCommerce Video Product Tab* = Permite añadir videos a la ficha del producto

Estos anteriores son gratuitos, yo he tenido que comprar uno para el tema de envios, cargas dependiendo zona de envio y peso,me costo uno 75$ aprox existe uno por ahi gratuito que puede funcionar a la mayoria de la gente.

Ademas de todo esto, suelo usar los siguientes plugins para WP:
bbpress > para crear foros de soporte
Better WP Security > Seguridad en WP
OSE Firewall > firewall en WP - Seguridad
Contact Form 7 > para crear formularios de contacto
Google XML Sitemap > para sitemaps, por cierto este es necsario si se hace la web en varios idiomas,mas abajo aclaro esto
Smart Youtube PRO > para integrar videos del canal Youtube
Wordpress SEO > estupendo plugin para SEO
WP- DBMAnager > Copias de seguridad y rendimiento de la BBDD
WP-FAQ > para crear unas FAQ

Para que la tienda tenga soporte multilingual, me he hecho con este plugin,es de pago, pero es barato y merece la pena, ademas funciona muy bien con woocommerce: *WPML Multilingual CMS*

Con esto basicamente tienes una tienda muy facil de hacer, trabajar y con poca inversion y la verdad es que funciona muy bien.

Hay un porron de herramientas de marketing y productividad que se pueden integrar, desde sistemas de afiliados, hasta sistemas que integran con Facebook y redes sociales con uso de tecnicas virales, como por ejemplo creacion de tiendas en Faceboook, landing pages, secciones que sino se desbloquean mediante una pulsacion en botones de facebook/twuiter o google + no te deja ver los contenidos y a la vez replicandose a los muros de dichas personas, etc etc etc

Ahora bien,pongo aqui los inconvenientes que yo veo (de momento):

- Woocommerce lo veo un poco pesado, por tanto el hosting debe de tener algo de calidad,ademas es posible que tengas que trabajar con algun tipo de plugin de cacheo,yo recomiendo el W3 Total Cache, se puede cachear todo menos las partes dinamicas, como el carrito, acesso, etc

- Woocommerce lo veo mas para tiendas pequeñas, no mas de 50 productos,para tiendas mas grandes ya me tiraria por otras opciones : Prestashop o Magento.

Mas adelante os cuento un poco mas a ver que tal el proyecto si ha ido bien y sobre todo que tal se posiciona, desde mi punto de vista y experiencia que haya tenido


----------



## iPod teca (3 Feb 2013)

Buenas,
yo monto tiendas woocommerce.

Seguro que te encantará.

Echo de menos el plugin really simple captcha (de los creadores de contact form 7) para evitar spam en el formulario. Para caché es mejor es WP Super caché. También Wp Touch para que la web se vea en los smartphone.
Ah! y por supuesto el nextgen Gallery. Imprescindible.

Lo que comentas del theme original, casi mejor que te bajes directamente los temas para ecommerce gratuitos de woo. Y luego ya le tocas el código...

Lo que no entiendo es porqué dices que pesa mucho. Es más liviana que un prestashop. 

Además hablas de que la utilizarías sólo para tiendas pequeñas de 50 productos? Tenemos clientes con 50, 500, 1000 y un loco con 5000 productos...va como la seda.

Luego está el tema de las extensiones, una barbaridad. Hay de todo y si no lo tienes les envias un mail y te hacen cualquier aplicación a medida. Hasta hay una página de gente que te los hace: 
WooJobs

También está la sección de ideas que si echas algo en falta lo metes ahí y seguro que lo arreglan. General Ideas : Hot (184 ideas)
Y por último el propio soporte de woo, que funciona que dá gusto.

Respecto a los pagos, la pasarela esa que le dan tanto bombo, mijireh, no funciona en España. Cuidadin.
Si quieres una pasarela de un banco español, busca en google "modulos de pago woocommerce" y hay una web española que por 85 euros te pasa el plugin. Luego es tan facil como activarlo y poner las url que te da en el panel de control del banco. Así de fácil.

Un saludo


----------



## loflipo (4 Feb 2013)

yo en breve voy a empezar a testear con woocommerce, pero jamás en la vida se me ocurriría usar tal cantidad de plugins porque:

1) Sin clientes funcionará cojonudamente, pero cuando empiece a haber tráfico...

2) La mayoría son innecesarios

Que si lo has hecho y no te dedicas a desarrollar, olé tus narices y a ver si la cosa te da para montarte algo en serio, pero sino ::


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Buenas,
> yo monto tiendas woocommerce.
> 
> Seguro que te encantará.
> ...



La verdad es que me esta gustando mucho el plugin, sencillo, potente, practico y rapidamente montas algo eficiente.

Si los plugin que comentas los conozco y los tengo, muchas gracias

en cuanto a la pesadez, lo compraro, respecto a un wordpress, de hecho es algo que he visto que la gente se queja bastante, hay un web en la que empece que analiza un caso de estudio, y desde entonces empezo a llamarme la atencion dicho plugin

Woocommerce Example Site | Cassidy Lackey

Estaba indeciso entre el woo y el A WordPress eCommerce Plugin that Works

Todas dichas apreciaciones qu ehe puesto es una primera impresion mia, quizas segun vaya trabajando mas vea mas mejoras o rectifique en lo dicho por mi.

en cuanto a los plugin de cacheo, parace que la gente se queja mas del Wp Super cache

Muchas gracias por tus aportes, ire comentando los avances para dar otra opcion mas a la gente que monte las tiendas


----------



## McArrow (4 Feb 2013)

El woocommerce dentro de lo sencillo que es es una pasada total, configuraciones sencillísimas y poco laberínticas, fácil de usar incluso para el cliente si hace falta. 

Por aportar algo os diré que no os liéis, no hacen falta temas de ecommerce ni especiales para el woo, la mayoría de los temas rulan de vicio (los gratis) y si os animáis con el artisteer qué os puedo decir, medio conociendo el word y el wordpres, con el artisteer se hacen virguerías en tres patás.


----------



## Visa.Cash (4 Feb 2013)

Entiendo que eso te monta la tienda en sí, pero también incluye pasarela de pagos conectada a Paypal?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Feb 2013)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Entiendo que eso te monta la tienda en sí, pero también incluye pasarela de pagos conectada a Paypal?



Si trae una modulo para Paypal, metes tu cuenta y voila ya funcionando, permite probar con el sandbox, luego ya dispones de otros modulos para otras pasarelas.

como comenta mas arriba iPod teca amas arriba trae un modulo llamado mijireh que se supone que puedes conectar con varias pasarelas de pago mas: autohorize.. etc pero no hace falta

Con Paypal, contrareembolso y transferencia la menos en España es mas que de sobra

Y lo dicho facilisimo crear una tienda, yo cada vez estoy mas contento. Plugin muy productivo, ademas unido a la potencia de WP con SEO, creo que es un combo la mar de interesante


----------



## McArrow (7 Feb 2013)

Ya lo he dicho en otro hilo pero lo refresco: con la pasarela GRATIS de paypal el cliente puede pagar con visa, sin tener paypal. 

Y si quereis algo más sofis, el propio paypal por 15 julios/mes (creo) te coloca pasarela de tarjeta. 

No sé qué te clava el banco por la tpv virtual y la sermepa pero menos me parece que va a ser que no. Y la sermepa, salvo que seas un figurilla del php, alguien te va a tener que echar una manica (cobrando).


----------



## iPod teca (7 Feb 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> El woocommerce dentro de lo sencillo que es es una pasada total, configuraciones sencillísimas y poco laberínticas, fácil de usar incluso para el cliente si hace falta.
> 
> Por aportar algo os diré que no os liéis, no hacen falta temas de ecommerce ni especiales para el woo, la mayoría de los temas rulan de vicio (los gratis) y si os animáis con el artisteer qué os puedo decir, medio conociendo el word y el wordpres, con el artisteer se hacen virguerías en tres patás.



Pero tio, que el artisteer da problemas con el 50% de los plugins...y más aún el woocommerce!!! Hoy mismo he actualizado 6 plugins y me han fallado 3. He tenido que quitar las carpetas desde el servidor y volver a instalarlos porque ni desde el wordpress me dejaba reinstalarlos. Una locura vamos. Aún me quedan unas cuantas perdidas que hice con artisteer y poco a poco me las voy cargando.

Un saludo.


----------



## Carbonilla (7 Feb 2013)

Interesante. Gracias por la info.


----------



## iPod teca (7 Feb 2013)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Entiendo que eso te monta la tienda en sí, pero también incluye pasarela de pagos conectada a Paypal?



Si, es muy sencillo. De risa casi. Configuracion>pasarelas de pago>paypal>activar. Donde pone el mail pegas tu mail con el que has activado el paypal. Más abajo quitas un cuadrito que pone Sandbox, das a guardar y ya está ya tienes pagos con tarjeta.

Si quieres pasarela de banco, también es facilisimo. Hoy día el banco te la activa sin coste y con un 1% de las transacciones, no el 3 o más que se lleva Paypal.

te compras un modulo de estos por 85 euros: WooCommerce

Lo instalas como un plugin, lo activas y sigues los pasos que te he dado arriba con el paypal solo que en en vez de poner un mail pones las claves que te ha dado el banco. Por ultimo te dice al momento las url que tienes que pegar en la pasarela propia del banco (que también te han dado las claves). una vez hecho haces unas pruebas y si funciona llamas al banco y les dices que quiten la DEMO. Tu tambien desactivas la casilla de demo en tu wordpress. 

Ale te acabas de ahorras unos 150 euros que cobran por configurarte esto!


----------



## Visa.Cash (7 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, es muy sencillo. De risa casi. Configuracion>pasarelas de pago>paypal>activar. Donde pone el mail pegas tu mail con el que has activado el paypal. Más abajo quitas un cuadrito que pone Sandbox, das a guardar y ya está ya tienes pagos con tarjeta.
> 
> Si quieres pasarela de banco, también es facilisimo. Hoy día el banco te la activa sin coste y con un 1% de las transacciones, no el 3 o más que se lleva Paypal.
> 
> ...



Pues si es tan fácil como dices podríamos estar ante una auténtica revolución a nivel doméstico. Si alguien quería vender algo tenía que pasar por huevos por tiendas de segunda mano, ebay y tal. Ahora cualquier persona sea de donde sea y venda lo que venda puede montarse su plataforma en Wordpress + los plugins necesarios y pasar de intermediarios comisionistas y ponerse a hacer caja desde el primer día.

Imagino que el tema todavía está un poco en pañales pero como las comunidades que desarrollan esos plugins se lo curren yo auguro al tema un muy buen futuro.

Se podría vender casi de todo, las posibilidades ahí son tremendas.


----------



## locojaen (8 Feb 2013)

La cuestión es que ninguna entidad bancaria te dará un TPV si no eres autónomo.
Paypal entre pitos y gaitas se lleva el 5%. Lo cual, ante los margenes que hay en muchos sectores online... pues es una buena mordida...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Feb 2013)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Pues si es tan fácil como dices podríamos estar ante una auténtica revolución a nivel doméstico. Si alguien quería vender algo tenía que pasar por huevos por tiendas de segunda mano, ebay y tal. Ahora cualquier persona sea de donde sea y venda lo que venda puede montarse su plataforma en Wordpress + los plugins necesarios y pasar de intermediarios comisionistas y ponerse a hacer caja desde el primer día.
> 
> Imagino que el tema todavía está un poco en pañales pero como las comunidades que desarrollan esos plugins se lo curren yo auguro al tema un muy buen futuro.
> 
> Se podría vender casi de todo, las posibilidades ahí son tremendas.



Creo que woo es bastante estable y ya lleva tiempo y hay soporte por detras. Luego no solo es poner la tienda, hay muchas mas cosas por detras. Pero si es cierto que es un metodo sencillo de montar una tienda y practicamnete con pocos gastos

Saludos


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Buenas,
> yo monto tiendas woocommerce.
> 
> Seguro que te encantará.
> ...



Ipod teca, tambien estoy en wordpress, te he conocido en el hilo de posicionamiento y veo que te manejas fenomenalmente.

Perdona pero me gustaria preguntarte algo, yo tiendas no he montado muchos pero he visto las opciones, tengo colegas que desarrollan sobre wordpress tiendas, la pega es que es para tiendas pequeñas, mirando las opciones he visto mas abanico que lo que comentas.

Drupal de nuevo, pero es una mala bestia.

Y me ha gustado mucho prestashop, no come excesivos recursos del server y le veo mas versatil, por supuesto plugins para pasarela pago tiene, son de pago y muchas cosas son de pago, parece el sucesor de OScommerce.

Magento devora el servidor comiendo recursos.

Si tienes alguna experiencia u opinión sobre el tema me gustaria oir tu opinión.

Un saludo, hamijo

Pd: por cierto ahora estoy trabajando con tema de woothemes, responsive y con muchas opciones de configuración, a ver que tal se comporta en velocidad de carga y pesos, lleva mucha miga dentro, algunos temas me han dado problemas de posicionamiento, no estos de woo, pero si otros con demasiado framework para trabajar mas comodo, lo bueno que quitas mucho tiempo desarrollo con estos temas y son altamente personalizables.


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Aportaré mi granito de arena.
> 
> OSCommerce está abocado a desaparecer (de hecho creo que ya no está en desarrollo), lleva ya muchos años a sus espaldas y su arquitectura es vieja, por no decir su insufrible terfaz, que es de los años 90. Hay un fork que es ZenCart pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla.
> 
> ...



A mi magento me tira para atras mucho, configurar un server no es nada facil, imagino que hay que usar proxys inversos, APC, memcahe y demás.

Por eso preguntaba por prestashop, este CMS que creo que fue creado por un frances que parece a caballo entre wordpress y magento, igual de flexible y potente casi que magento.

Magento lleva menos tiempo de desarrollo.

Para mi mas potente es drupal con algun modulo de comercio electronico, ubertcart u otro, drupal tiene flexibilidad infinita, pero es una mala bestia para configurar, tiene una curva aprendizaje que acojona al mas pintado y luego su administración no esta para dejarla a manos de cualquiera.

Para alguien con menos conocimientos de manejo en CMS prestashop parece mas sencillo e intuitivo de gestionar.

Gracias por tu respuesta, muy esclarecedora


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Feb 2013)

Pongo este mensaje por aqui, por si alguien tiene experiencia sobre ello, creo que es válido para todo tiepo de tiendas, pero he visto que en el woocommerce hay un par de extensiones muy interesantes.

¿Alguien ha probado alguna solucion para marketing,como un sistema de afiliados?

A mi me parece un sistema cojonudo y poco explotado en España, es decir, tu puedes "formar" en cierta manera a personas que quieran sacarse un dinerillo que te hagan publicidad online, en blogs, foros, etc y si hay conversion de ventas pagarles su parte correspondiente.

Lo veo muy interesante porque en parte dichos afiliados te estan haciendo ya el posicionamiento, creando blogs, post en foros, comentarios, reviews etc, aparte te estan haciendo publicidad.

Claro esta que les tiene que compensar lo que tu ofrezcas para hacer dicho trabajo


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Hoy en dia existen hosting optimizados para Magento que van como un tiro, sin necesidad de configurar APCs o lo que se tercie. Si alguno quiere referencias, PM.



Te envio privado, me interesa conversar contigo sobre host.

Saludos


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Pongo este mensaje por aqui, por si alguien tiene experiencia sobre ello, creo que es válido para todo tiepo de tiendas, pero he visto que en el woocommerce hay un par de extensiones muy interesantes.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado alguna solucion para marketing,como un sistema de afiliados?
> 
> ...



Polux, yo andaba buscando soluciones de programas de afiliados justo para lo contrario, implementarlas en una web que ando desarrollando con mas paciencia que exito, la verdad, del otro lado, da poco confianza muchos de ellos, como bien dices el curro por parte del desarrollador es mucho y tiene que compensar.

Por ahora me he tirado por el grande, Amazon, su programa de afiliados, no lo tengo en marcha pero he trasteado con al API y he implementado reviews para ver que tal van de productos acordes el contenido de esa web, creando una vista por categorias de productos y precios sobre drupal con filtros expuestos para darle dinamismo y facilidad de manejo.

No se que tal ira, pero esta claro, que se cumple y se es transparente o a tomar por saco programas de afiliados.

Es mi humilde opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Feb 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Polux, yo andaba buscando soluciones de programas de afiliados justo para lo contrario, implementarlas en una web que ando desarrollando con mas paciencia que exito, la verdad, del otro lado, da poco confianza muchos de ellos, como bien dices el curro por parte del desarrollador es mucho y tiene que compensar.
> 
> Por ahora me he tirado por el grande, Amazon, su programa de afiliados, no lo tengo en marcha pero he trasteado con al API y he implementado reviews para ver que tal van de productos acordes el contenido de esa web, creando una vista por categorias de productos y precios sobre drupal con filtros expuestos para darle dinamismo y facilidad de manejo.
> 
> ...



La casa del libro tiene otro sistema de afiliados. El problema radica que la web que hagas has de posicionarla bien para las busquedas actuales, es decir, si por ejemplo ha salido el iphone 5 de forma reciente,puedes posicionar una parta de la web con fundas y accesorios para dicho telefono. Lo que ya no se si ese esfuerzo te compensa con lo que Amazon te de a cambio. Quizas tengas que buscar "nichos" poco competidos y micronichos


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2013)

Polux dijo:


> La casa del libro tiene otro sistema de afiliados. El problema radica que la web que hagas has de posicionarla bien para las busquedas actuales, es decir, si por ejemplo ha salido el iphone 5 de forma reciente,puedes posicionar una parta de la web con fundas y accesorios para dicho telefono. Lo que ya no se si ese esfuerzo te compensa con lo que Amazon te de a cambio. Quizas tengas que buscar "nichos" poco competidos y micronichos



Gracias por tu ayuda, la idea es esa nicho y micronichos, y no tengo claro que pueda compensar, Amazon esta claro que hay que estar muy especializado para sacarle partido, sino da una mierda, ya lo he visto navegando.

Un saludo


----------



## iPod teca (10 Feb 2013)

Os leo hablar de Drupal y la verdad es que esa "complicación" que en todos los foros se comenta es lo que me hechó para atrás a la hora de ponerme con un CMS.

Respecto al tema del hilo, tengo que preguntaros a que os referís con tiendas pequeñas?

Sé que prestashop también es la caña, pero en wordpress+woo conozco tiendas con 6 mil productos!. Yo no se si es que eso os parece una tienda pequeña...


----------



## iPod teca (14 Feb 2013)

Polux,
al loro con este plugin. Transforma tu web en una especie de Groupon y para lanzar campañas con una oferta determinada y solo por unas horas.

Limited Deals | WooCommerce Docs

También echa on ojo al newsletter wysija. Estoy alucinando.

Y este de marketing viral, que si se hacen fan en la red social que elijas al momento reciben en su mail un cupon descuento. ¡Me encanta!

WordPress - Viral Coupon - Like, Tweet or G+ to get a Discount | CodeCanyon

Saludos


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Os leo hablar de Drupal y la verdad es que esa "complicación" que en todos los foros se comenta es lo que me hechó para atrás a la hora de ponerme con un CMS.
> 
> Respecto al tema del hilo, tengo que preguntaros a que os referís con tiendas pequeñas?
> 
> Sé que prestashop también es la caña, pero en wordpress+woo conozco tiendas con 6 mil productos!. Yo no se si es que eso os parece una tienda pequeña...



Llevas razón, es complicado drupal, a mi eso me lo hace mas atractivo, su modularidad y su estructura le dan mas flexibilidad.

Ahora WP le gana por goleada en themes y otras cosas.

Pero a mi me gustan ambos, drupal tiene cosas que WP no llega.
 
Ahora, para vivir tranquilo en ciertos aspectos WP.

Seguro, robusto, estable y fiable es drupal.

Entiendo que eche para atras, yo a veces me dan ganas de tirar la cuchara

Saludos


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Polux,
> al loro con este plugin. Transforma tu web en una especie de Groupon y para lanzar campañas con una oferta determinada y solo por unas horas.
> 
> Limited Deals | WooCommerce Docs
> ...



Muy buenos, code canyon y theme forrest tienen soluciones muy buenas.

Woo themes tambien.

Lo del marketing viral me parece redondo para una tienda que busque posicionamiento en google y en facebook propagar su imagen.

Estas integraciones son el futuro del comercio electronico, se disemina los gustos de los usuarios por sus redes sociales.

Gracias por el aporte Ipod teca, muy bueno


----------



## Facha (14 Feb 2013)

Gracias por el aporte, para tiendas básicas viene bien, hay que tener en cuenta que muchos clientes pasan literalmente del SEO, marketing, etc. solamente quieren la tienda para su clientela fija y si cae alguno más pues bienvenido, ya me gustaría a mí que me aceptaran un presupuesto de 3 o 4 mil euros para una tienda decente, pero en los tiempos que estamos y con la cultura de este país una solución como esta es más que válida.

Ya que habéis trasteado, unas preguntillas sino es molestia.

1. Supongo que los productos se almacenan como entradas, correcto?
2. ¿Los clientes cómo los trata y cómo los almacena?
3. ¿Se puede hacer control de stocks, deshabilitar artículos que estén por debajo de un límite y *controlar también tallas y colores?* Edito: Sí que se manejan tyc.
4. Doy por hecho que tiene envío automático de mail al cliente.
5. También he visto que hay pasarela para Ceca y servired, ¿las habéis probado?


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Feb 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Polux,
> al loro con este plugin. Transforma tu web en una especie de Groupon y para lanzar campañas con una oferta determinada y solo por unas horas.
> 
> Limited Deals | WooCommerce Docs
> ...



Joo muchas garcias, me lo guardo y lo miro, la verdad es que el woo tiene tantas cosas es un juguete maravilloso, yo ya estoy en fase de prelanzamiento de la tienda, ya os ire contando con todo detalle como va yendo, asi tendreis un modelo


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Feb 2013)

Facha dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, para tiendas básicas viene bien, hay que tener en cuenta que muchos clientes pasan literalmente del SEO, marketing, etc. solamente quieren la tienda para su clientela fija y si cae alguno más pues bienvenido, ya me gustaría a mí que me aceptaran un presupuesto de 3 o 4 mil euros para una tienda decente, pero en los tiempos que estamos y con la cultura de este país una solución como esta es más que válida.
> 
> Ya que habéis trasteado, unas preguntillas sino es molestia.
> 
> ...



Te contesto,la tienda que ando montando tiene unos 100 productos, como ya he comentado por ahi arriba le veo un poco espeso, he probado con un plugin de cache y parece que va mejor, veremos mas adelante con mas visitas.

1.- WP tiene un sistema de entradas que se pueden personalizar, con campos personalizados, eso le dota que cualquiier entrada puede ser cualquier cosa, es algo abstracto, puede ser un producto, puede ser una persona,puede ser la descripcion de un museo, etc

2.- Tiene varias formas de tratar al cliente, le permite registrarse, pero esto em gusta mas, no tiene acceso al dashboard de WP si tu quieres y tiene un sistema de configuracion muy sencillo o te pueden hacer pedidos sin registrarse, pedidos express

3.- El constrol de stock es muy sencillo, se hace pedido y se va decrementando, pero si por ejemplo hay una devolucion o se cancela el pedido,trae unos botones que te devuelve el stock antiguo. Permite atributos de los elementos, es decir altura, color, etc Puedes crear combos d eproductos, productos relacionados, kits, etc

4 Si, se puede personalizar algo incluso los emails, ademas segun vas pasando por las etapas del pedido, se la van enviando emails, tb envio de emails de poco stock, de aviso de pedidos, etc,puedes enviarle emails directamente al usuario desde el woo etc

5.- creo que hay pero me da que son de pago, pero no son caros, en mi caso que voy a usar trasnferencia y paypa, para pago por tarjeta me conformo y no necesito mas, pero si he visto varios complementos de otras formas de pago

De todas formas la mejor manera de probarlo es o te lo instalar en un hosting, o instalatelo en local, bajate el XAMP o WAMP server y te lo instalar ene l eordenador y lo puedes testear, es muy sencillo, aunque ciertas funcionalidades como envio de emails no te funcionara, a no ser que te instales un servidor de email saliente

Saludos


----------



## Facha (15 Feb 2013)

Gracias por la contestación.

Lo de probarlo se me antoja complicado hasta dentro de unos meses, de todas maneras seguiré atentamente este hilo.


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Feb 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Te contesto,la tienda que ando montando tiene unos 100 productos, como ya he comentado por ahi arriba le veo un poco espeso,* he probado con un plugin de cache y parece que va mejor*, veremos mas adelante con mas visitas.



Polux:

De cache me gusta este plugin para WP

WordPress › W3 Total Cache « WordPress Plugins

Imagino lo conocerás sobradamente, va bien.

Pero lo mejor es meterle algo de mano al server, si te es util te dejo algunas cosillas, igual te lo sabes mas que de sobra, pero igual tambien pueden servir para otros:

1º Activar mod deflate en servidor apache

Utilizar mod_deflate para comprimir contenido Web desede Apache

Lo hace solo el plugin, pero es mas para ese WP, asi puedes ponerlo en el servidor.

2º Activar mod expires

Optimizando el Rendimiento de Apache con mod_expires y mod_deflate | nordri's Blog

Aprovechamos la cache del navegador del usuario, de todas formas segun estudios el 60% de los navegantes vienen con la cache vacia, pero si estan dentro la navegacion se hace mas rapida por donde hallan pasado.

3º Activar keep alive

Conexiones KeepAlive de apache | systemadmin.es

Bajar a 5 segundo el parametro, viene a 15 por defecto

KeepAliveTimeout 15

Asi no se conecta de nuevo al server, aprovecha la conexion abierta.

4º Instalar APC

Como instalar la cache APC en Apache para que tu servidor PHP vuele! | Apache | Blog Técnico

Cachea el php, asi no se compila, mas rapidez de ejecución.

5º Instalar memcache

Esta informacion esta mas diseminada, encontrar y hacerse un buen tuto cuesta, cachea la base datos, las querys mas usadas se sirven mas rapido.

6º Instalar varnish

Yo aqui no me he metido, es complejo

7º Instalar mod pagespeed para apache

modpagespeed - Apache module for rewriting web pages to reduce latency and bandwidth - Google Project Hosting

Para que se realice mas rapido la carga, hay que configurarlo, quita espacios en blanco en CSS y javascript por ejemplo, ademas de infinidad de cosas mas.

Un saludo

En resumidas cuentas, cachear por capas

Navegador
Proxy inverso - Varnish
CDN tambien ayuda
cachear PHP
Cachear MySQL

Comprimir todo lo posible, quitar espacios en blanco, optimizar css y javascript con minify, etc....

Eso da una navegación rapida y una buena experiencia de usuario, garantizado.


----------



## hipernes (16 Feb 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Aportaré mi granito de arena.
> 
> OSCommerce está abocado a desaparecer (de hecho creo que ya no está en desarrollo), lleva ya muchos años a sus espaldas y su arquitectura es vieja, por no decir su insufrible terfaz, que es de los años 90. Hay un fork que es ZenCart pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo Mageno es un monstruo que puede abarcarlo todo pero para una tienda normal es demasiado. Prestashop o Opencart pueden valer para la gran mayoria de tiendas online y osCommerce es viejo, pero no ha dejado de mantenerse, que yo sepa. 

Y si quereis maxima sencillez con Paypal incluida lo mejor es simprecartjs. Es la pera para vender un catalogo limitado, pero la sencillez es insuperable.

Mas info hipernes.com


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2013)

He pulido un VPS sin plugins de cache para WP con lo arriba indicado y tiene un rendimiento acojonante, no pongo plugins de cache, no hacen mas que llenar el .htaccess de morralla, ha ido todo directamente al archivo httpd, a tomar por fly, todo WP que meta ya esta optimizado de cache con mod expires, mod deflate, APC, memcached, quitadas las Etag y el keepAlive abierto en 5 seg.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Feb 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> He pulido un VPS sin plugins de cache para WP con lo arriba indicado y tiene un rendimiento acojonante, no pongo plugins de cache, no hacen mas que llenar el .htaccess de morralla, ha ido todo directamente al archivo httpd, a tomar por fly, todo WP que meta ya esta optimizado de cache con mod expires, mod deflate, APC, memcached, quitadas las Etag y el keepAlive abierto en 5 seg.



Hola que VPS usas?, me refiero que empresa

Gracias


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Hola que VPS usas?, me refiero que empresa
> 
> Gracias



Te envio mp

Saludos


----------



## Roger-That (18 Feb 2013)

Da la casualidad de que hace nada he empezado a montar una tienda online que me ha pedido un familiar. Como son 3 o 4 productos y el no es tan friki como yo, he descartado magentos, prestashops, shopify, etc y de momento le he montado un güordpress que es a prueba de noobs, con woocommerce en un VPS tuneado con:

- PHP-FPM con APC
- Percona's MySQL
- Nginx en el 8080
- Varnish en el 80 pasándole las conexiones a Nginx
- Memcached
- Estáticos y copias de seguridad automáticas a S3

Lo tengo todo en local funkando con Vagrant y he hecho los primeros deploys con Puppet al VPS para ir tuneando la config. Quizás le pase algún test de carga con el Apache Bench para que veáis como pirula la cosa...me da a mi que muuuy bien, de momento va jodidamente rápido (sin tunear) 

PD: Si me da el venazo igual cojo y algún día le añado a la mezcla el HipHop for PHP de Facebook, solo por probar y ver como va la cosa. No soy mucho de PHP (más de Python/Ruby) pero solo por ver el rendimiento quizás meta HipHop a la mezcla...


----------



## Facha (18 Feb 2013)

Yo también estoy interesado en saber qué empresa/empresas trabajáis para el tema de alojamientos, bien por aquí o por mp. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Roger-That (18 Feb 2013)

Facha dijo:


> Yo también estoy interesado en saber qué empresa/empresas trabajáis para el tema de alojamientos, bien por aquí o por mp. Gracias por anticipado.



Yo es que suelo estar involucrado en proyectos de tamaño medio que requieren agilidad y servers varios, y tiro mucho de "nube" (AWS, EngineYard, Hostings con CloudFoundry, etc) pero para proyectos así peques que requieren una sola máquina... pues suelo buscar ofertas de VPS en *webhostingtalk* porque me gusta poder "tunearlos" y no cojer cualquier basura de hosting que te ata de manos.

Hay otra web buena que se llama lowendbox con ofertas baratísimas de VPS... échale un hogo


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> Da la casualidad de que hace nada he empezado a montar una tienda online que me ha pedido un familiar. Como son 3 o 4 productos y el no es tan friki como yo, he descartado magentos, prestashops, shopify, etc y de momento le he montado un güordpress que es a prueba de noobs, con woocommerce en un VPS tuneado con:
> 
> - PHP-FPM con APC
> - Percona's MySQL
> ...



Podias postear como se configura todo eso, yo estoy empezando a tunear server, por ahora con lo que puse va bien.

Varnish me da mucho respeto, pero es un proxy inverso que le debe dar mucha caña.

Tienes mucho mas nivel que yo en server, hamijo.

Saludos

Trabajo sobre CentOS 6.2


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Feb 2013)

Bueno despues de analizar todo lo relacionado con rendimiento, por cierto gracias a Fuego Azul y otros compis por tanto material y recomendaciones, he optado por una opcion low cost interesante.

Algunas empresas de hosting como bluehost que es en la que tengo la maqueta, son partner de CloudFare y por tanto integra facilmente CDN con esta gente

El resultado es muy interesante, ya que al cachear toda la web va ahora mismo rapidisima (sin clientes claro), ya veremos cuando empiece a tener mas carga como se comporta

Podria ser una solucion interesante cloudfare como sistema de cacheo para la tienda y sobre todo coste 0.


----------



## Roger-That (18 Feb 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Podias postear como se configura todo eso, yo estoy empezando a tunear server, por ahora con lo que puse va bien.
> 
> Varnish me da mucho respeto, pero es un proxy inverso que le debe dar mucha caña.
> 
> ...



La web esta llena de tutoriales (en inglés) y proyectos de referencia en GitHub.. Yo la instalación y configuración del server la hago con Puppet y Capistrano, tanto en local (Vagrant) como en remoto (VPS's). La verdad es que la curva de aprendizaje es larga pero vale MUCHO la pena.

En cambio si quieres empezar con algo rápido y mucho más sencillo te recomiendo el script LNMP de Tuxlite: TuxLite

Es un script de instalación asistida (de manera básica pero suficiente) de PHP-FPM, MySQL, Nginx y Varnish... Rápido y barato, ideal para darse las primeras hostias con Varnish hasta que lo acabas dominando ::


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> La web esta llena de tutoriales (en inglés) y proyectos de referencia en GitHub.. Yo la instalación y configuración del server la hago con Puppet y Capistrano, tanto en local (Vagrant) como en remoto (VPS's). La verdad es que la curva de aprendizaje es larga pero vale MUCHO la pena.
> 
> En cambio si quieres empezar con algo rápido y mucho más sencillo te recomiendo el script LNMP de Tuxlite: TuxLite
> 
> Es un script de instalación asistida (de manera básica pero suficiente) de PHP-FPM, MySQL, Nginx y Varnish... Rápido y barato, ideal para darse las primeras hostias con Varnish hasta que lo acabas dominando ::



Puedes poner las pruebas de AB, con una -c 1,-c 5 y -c 10, para ver que respuesta da el server con esa configuración.

Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Bueno despues de analizar todo lo relacionado con rendimiento, por cierto gracias a Fuego Azul y otros compis por tanto material y recomendaciones, he optado por una opcion low cost interesante.
> 
> Algunas empresas de hosting como bluehost que es en la que tengo la maqueta, son partner de CloudFare y por tanto integra facilmente CDN con esta gente
> 
> ...



Polux:

Integrar un CDN tipo push coge los archivos y los optimiza, es una manera, pero yo prefiero aprender a optimizar el server.

Me han dejado :: con nginx, lo habia oido, pero veo que incrementa mucho la velocidad.

Por ahora lo tengo mejor configurado en esta segunda vuelta.

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Feb 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Polux:
> 
> Integrar un CDN tipo push coge los archivos y los optimiza, es una manera, pero yo prefiero aprender a optimizar el server.
> 
> ...



Ya pero como te comente ando algo pez en sistemas y tb esta la variable: tiempo, que por desgracia no tengo mucho, de momento el Cloudfare me han funcionado bien y no tengo muchos porblemas con las paginas dinamicas del carrito o sus widget

NGINX es la polla, es ruso pero es mucho mejor que apache, yo lo he usado con ruby on rails y mejoraba mucho los rendimientos, muy agil


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2013)

Ya ha salido la version 2.0 de woocommerce con algunas mejoras interesantes


----------



## gonzalez21 (7 Mar 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Ya ha salido la version 2.0 de woocommerce con algunas mejoras interesantes



¿La has probado ya? Cuéntanos esas mejoras


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2013)

gonzalez21 dijo:


> ¿La has probado ya? Cuéntanos esas mejoras



Recomiendo hacerlo en una instalacion aparte, han salido como 2 versiones mas desde que salio la 2.00, ahora esta la 2.02

- Hay que adaptar los templates.
- Parece algo mas rapido
- Han cambiado el sistema de sesiones, tenia problemas con los plugin de cacheo
- Mejora del sistema de stock, cuando un pedido se cancela, porque no se abona, se puede dar un periodo de tiempo, se actualiza el stock automaticamente
- Permite editar mejor las plantillas de emails
- Mejoras en el sistema de descargas, si vendes productos descargables
- Mejoras en paginacion

Pues eso hay cosas interesantes, pero mejor no hacer un el cambio en produccion. 

Por cierto han sacado un codigo descuento para compra de modulos, extensiones y themas del 20 %, lo teneis en la propia pagina web


----------



## gonzalez21 (7 Mar 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Recomiendo hacerlo en una instalacion aparte, han salido como 2 versiones mas desde que salio la 2.00, ahora esta la 2.02
> 
> - Hay que adaptar los templates.
> - Parece algo mas rapido
> ...



Muchas gracias por el aporte. Antes de recomendarlo/instalarlo a nadie yo siempre intento probar las cosas en páginas personales, pero así ya tengo un aviso de lo que me puedo encontrar. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Buena elección y buen entorno. Yo tengo nginx + varnish en alguna instalación y al final me he dado cuenta de que Varnish es en cierta medida redundante.. con nginx sobra. Al igual que S3, hasta que no tienes cierto nivel de tráfico es (en mi opinión, como otra cualquiera) innecesario.



Menuda peazo configuracion que tiene, yo no se poner esa vaina, pero tiene que ir como un tiro.

Saludos


----------



## pepe01 (7 Mar 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Hola aunque se han dejado algunas pinceladas por el foro sobre este pack para realizar tiendas, lo he visto relativamente poco y llevaba tiempo para probar este combo, a mi siempre me ha gustado Wordpress sobre todo porque es muy facil montarte un CMS y ya te puedes montar un e.-commerce, un sistema de elearning, una red social, y todo lo que tu quieras con poco esfuerzo, eso ademas unido a que en temas de SEO va fenomenal, pues yo al menos pienso que es una plataforma ideal para e-commerce.
> 
> He probado esta opcion, siemplemente queria evaluarla y ver que ventajas e inconvenientes tiene y ver para que target de tiendas podria funcionar. Prestashop que era la tienda que usaba antes, aveces para ciertas cosas sobre todo venta de pocos productos me quedaba grande, no digo que prestashop no funcione bien, sino todo lo contrario. Pero todos debemos saber que despues de la tienda hay que trabajarla, con articulos, posicionamiento,linkbuilding, etc
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, el año que viene se lo pondré a mis alumnos cuando de el Wordpress, este año hemos echado un vistazo a "hika" (un plugin e-commerce gratuito para Joomla) bajo Joomla, aunque sin probarlo realmente por falta de tiempo


----------



## marianonieto (8 May 2013)

*wordpress y woocommerce Ayuda*

Soy nuevo en el tema, y desearia me informaran, para vender artesania con pocos productos, que es mejor y/o mas facil para un ususario sin experiencia:
Usar wordpress.com o wordpress.org. Quiero montar un blog, y una tienda de venta. 
Gracias


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (12 May 2013)

Creéis que se puede integrar SAP con woocommerce?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Creéis que se puede integrar SAP con woocommerce?



Asi como asi creo que no,pero se puede implementar una solucion sencilla, por ejemplo puedes implementar un API, por ejemplo REST, WP dispone de varias soluciones (JetPack) y hay algun plugin que tb lo implementa facilmente (como si lo implementas a mano, con PHP por ejemplo, hay varios frameworks que permiten crear APIs de forma sencilla), luego ya lo atacas como quieras,SAP, Android, etc


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (12 May 2013)

Si, me refiero a crear algun tipo de puente no se como (xml?), y que woocommerce pille de ahí cada día los datos de precios y esas cosas.

Si tenéis algun link lo agradecería, que el kilo de consultor anda un poco caro.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Si, me refiero a crear algun tipo de puente no se como (xml?), y que woocommerce pille de ahí cada día los datos de precios y esas cosas.
> 
> Si tenéis algun link lo agradecería, que el kilo de consultor anda un poco caro.




como te comento es crear un API con web services, lo mas sencillo es REST, es estandar, luego ya devuelves lo que quieras XML o JSONP que es lo que normalmnete se utiliza, es sencillo a poco que busques un poco de informacion encuentras en la red.

Ya depende de tu conocimiento posiblemente necesitarias de un programador para terminar de desarrollarlo, ya que por ejemplo tendrias que meter algo de seguridad. Lo normal es que metas por medio un proxie o algo similar depende la informacion que hagas publica

Tienes una plataforma para implementacion de APIS con seguridad y tal aqui:

ApiAxle - Free, on-premise, open API management
Apigee


Luego ya tu imaginacion, puedes crear APP moviles, APP Webs, APP de escritorio, SAP, etc para conectar con tu API

EDITO:entiendo que quieres extraer informacion de SAP a WP, no al reves como te he expuesto yo, entonces tendras que tirar con algun consultor logicamente


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Creéis que se puede integrar SAP con woocommerce?



Si es en el mismo server puedes usar Java Persistence API (JPA) para leer de ambas bases, convertir el contenido a objetos serializables y trasladar info de una base de datos a otra tras la comparación de objetos distintos de bases distintas que deban sincronizarse. 

Si los servers son diferentes, ya es más complicado. Puedes hacer que un server se conecte por ssh con un tunel cifrado y opere en LAN sobre la otra base (la seguridad residiría en la seguridad del tunnel) o, si eso no es posible, implementar una solución con, por ejemplo, SOAP, que implemente autentificación.


----------



## aleinco (20 May 2013)

*problema paypal estandart en woocommerce*

Hola!!!

He seguido muy de cerca vuestras palabras, tengo un problema, no se si me podeis ayudar, he cambiado de tienda online, me he pasado de prestashop a woocommerce, y tengo un problema con paypal standart, en prestashop al llegar a la pasarela de paypal me aparecia directamente el formulario con todos los campos para pagar con visa, mastercard y demás, ahora con woocommece al llegar a paypal no me parece el campo de tarjetas de credito, tengo que pulsar en un enlace y no queda nada claro, si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria mucho.

Gracias por todo!!!


----------



## kudeiro (20 May 2013)

a que se debe ese downgrade de pasar de Prestashop a Woocommerce?


----------



## diegob (27 May 2013)

Bueno. No solo os he leido el hilo entero,sino que lo he puesto en práctica y me surgen varias dudas. (suelo trabajar con prestashop).

Primero. No permite por defecto grupo de clientes con precios diferentes. para eso hay q comprar un modulo (min 70€)

segundo. La traducción de los themes es un coñazo. Con prestashop me resulta mas simple. Seguro que no lo hago bien. 

tercero. En el stock con tallas y colores no doy con la tecla. el stock que consigo hacer es total no consigo diferenciarlo. 

Cuarto. el aspecto estético le da mil vueltas a prestashop, a magento y a cualquier opcion que haya visto. Es lo que mas me llama la atención. Punto +.

quinto. Para poner diferentes idiomas hay q pagar tb. 

sexto. Poco soporte en español. No consigo encontrar foros especificos. 

Y mucho mas pero no quiero aburrir. 

Me tiene muy indeciso ya que me gusta mucho las posibilidades estéticas, pero me hecha para atrás el resto de puntos.

saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Bueno. No solo os he leido el hilo entero,sino que lo he puesto en práctica y me surgen varias dudas. (suelo trabajar con prestashop).
> 
> Primero. No permite por defecto grupo de clientes con precios diferentes. para eso hay q comprar un modulo (min 70€)
> 
> ...



Hola cada uno tiene unas necesidades y a lo mejor con las tuyas WOO se queda algo corto, eso tienes que analizarlo. Algunas caracteristicas hay que añadirlas mediante plugin o añadidos y hay que pagar, tb en el caso de prestashop es asi.

En respuesta a tus puntos, te cuento:

primero, en mi caso yo lo soluciono con vales descuento , creo tantos como perfiles necesito, en mi caso solo tengo 2 (usuario normal y distribuidor), supongo que si en tu caso se complica y tienes varios perfiles, no es la solucion mas idonea y tengas que comprar algun añadido.

segundo el theme depende, hay muchos y depende como esten diseñados, si es plan cutre tendras que meter por el template fichero por fichero y traducirlo, si es un theme bueno que lleva los ficheros de los idiomas separados con sus PO, etc es facil, existe un programa llamado POLEDIT para dicha tarea, los themes de WOO son bastantes buenos y bien diseñados.

tercero, me suena que el producto debes registrarlo como producto variable sino me equivoco y ahi si puedes añadir el stock de cada tipo, no estoy muy seguro y te hablo de cabeza de un dia que mire, revisa la documentacion que esta muy bien, en la parte de los tipos de productos que hay, logicamente debes de activar la opcion de gestionar el stock.

cuarto, en eso estoy de acuerdo, no solo diseños atractivos,sino muy optimos para SEO, responsive, etc

quinto, el plugin recomendado para ello es de pago, pero merece la pena, uno de los mejores y muy muy configurable, ya que te genera diversos sitemaps.xml, muy optimizado para el SEO, etc

sexto, tb de acuerdo contigo, no es un tipo de plataforma muy extendida en España, creo que poco a poco van saliendo mas tiendas, pero no lo veo malo,siempre y cuando conozcas un poco el ingles

No se no voy a entrar en guerras de si uno es mejor y otro peor, yo tengo las dos tiendas, una prestashop y dos woo's y de momento me quedo con woo, busco cosas sencillas de manejar, a veces prestashop se me quedaba grande, muchas opciones y muchas que no utilizaba. Prestashop es bastante bueno,pero ami al menos me quedaba grande y bueno tuve mis problemas con el tb como todo.

Lo debes de hacer, es montarte un woocommerce en local o en test en algun hosting, evalualo, metele productos, cacharrea con el backend,trabaja con el frontend como si fueras un usuario analiza la experiencia obtenida pero en especial la del cliente,porque realmente es la que cuenta

Sobre todo analiza como se comporta Woo con las actualizaciones de Wordpress y del propio Woocommerce, te lo digo porque yo con prestashop en su momento (vengo de una version 1.3.x) tuve muchos problemas en la actualizacion, como con los themas y la propia tienda y cn algunos plugin y eso me decanto por woo en su momento

Saludos


----------



## diegob (27 May 2013)

Polux gracias por tus comentarios. Respecto a las traducciones ya lo tengo solucionado.

Me gusta mucho como ya he dicho antes las posibilidades estéticas y las opciones que hay. Pero me esta resultando un poco complicado, lo veo poco intuitivo, sera que nunca he usado WP. Los inicios con prestashop me resultaron mas faciles. De todas formas le daré una oportunidad.




Gracias.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Polux gracias por tus comentarios. Respecto a las traducciones ya lo tengo solucionado.
> 
> Me gusta mucho como ya he dicho antes las posibilidades estéticas y las opciones que hay. Pero me esta resultando un poco complicado, lo veo poco intuitivo, sera que nunca he usado WP. Los inicios con prestashop me resultaron mas faciles. De todas formas le daré una oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece muy comodo trabajar con woocommerce,tb es cierto que conozco WP desde hace tiempo, es intuitivo y facil, es mas para el usuario final es sencillisimo comprar, proceso muy rapido y sin complicaciones, y eso creo que es una de las cosas mas importantes a tener en cuenta
Saludos y nos vas contando


----------



## iPod teca (28 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Bueno. No solo os he leido el hilo entero,sino que lo he puesto en práctica y me surgen varias dudas. (suelo trabajar con prestashop).
> 
> Primero. No permite por defecto grupo de clientes con precios diferentes. para eso hay q comprar un modulo (min 70€)
> 
> ...



Hola,
nosotros estamos muy contentos con woocommerce y todos nuestros clientes están encantados. Alguno va ya por 6000 productos más atributos, así que eso de que es para tiendas pequeñas...

1- Efectivamente necesitas un modulo

2- WordPress › Codestyling Localization « WordPress Plugins
Lo instalas y desde el propio panel en Ajustes>traductor (creo) traduces los plugins o temas muy fácilmente.

3- El producto debes marcarlo como "Variable". Entonces le asignas los atributos (talla y color, p.e.) y entonces ya te deja cada uno elegir la foto de ese producto y el stock.

4- Cierto

5- Depende si utilizas un plugin de pago o no. El mas famoso es el WPML pero el qtranslate está bien y además es gratuito.

6- Cierto

Otro punto a favor que no has añadido es el *SEO*. A Google le encanta wordpress. Estoy viendo posicionar productos concretos en unas semanas.

Te aconsejo que uses también un plugin llamado wp super cache (gratis) y mirar algun tuto para configurarlo. 
Sin tocar el servidor, sólo con este plugin bien configurado tenemos todas nuestras webs en el Page Speed de Google por encima del 85% (incluida la de 6000 productos)

Un saludo ya nos irás contando.


----------



## ivanbg (28 May 2013)

En mi caso estoy utilizando esta combinación y no hay ningún problema. 

Te recomiendo que uses algún tema de Wordpress que sea directamente compatible con WooCommerce. Yo uso el tema Responsive Theme, adaptado y algo modificado. Puedes echarle un vistazo en:

Guías de Viajes Houtinee

Todavía no tengo muchos productos, pero por ahora no hay problema.

Imprescindible usar Wp Super Cache para agilizar la carga de páginas en Wordpress...


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Hola,
> nosotros estamos muy contentos con woocommerce y todos nuestros clientes están encantados. Alguno va ya por 6000 productos más atributos, así que eso de que es para tiendas pequeñas...
> 
> 1- Efectivamente necesitas un modulo
> ...



iPod Teca has probado ya el wp super cache con el woocommerce 2.X?? va bien?

Saludos

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 15:21 ----------




ivanbg dijo:


> En mi caso estoy utilizando esta combinación y no hay ningún problema.
> 
> Te recomiendo que uses algún tema de Wordpress que sea directamente compatible con WooCommerce. Yo uso el tema Responsive Theme, adaptado y algo modificado. Puedes echarle un vistazo en:
> 
> ...



Esta muy bien tu tienda/web, el responsive es un thema cojonudo, muy bueno,veo que lo has explotado y adaptado muy bien, Felicidades


----------



## ivanbg (28 May 2013)

Polux dijo:


> iPod Teca has probado ya el wp super cache con el woocommerce 2.X?? va bien?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias! )

Es un tema que actualizan mucho y tiene un soporte muy bueno 

Contesto a tu pregunta: Yo uso wp super cache con el woocommerce 2.X y va perfectamente, ningún problema...

Tienes que tener cuidado con esto:

Configuring caching plugins | WooThemes Documentation

El único problema que tengo con mis libros es que la mayoría de la gente prefiere comprarlos en Amazon o itunes ¡jajaja! En fin... que vamos a hacer :ouch:


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Muchas gracias! )
> 
> Es un tema que actualizan mucho y tiene un soporte muy bueno
> 
> ...



Pense que con la version 2.X de woocommerce ya no hacia falta quitar del cacheo dichas paginas, por favor en que parte hay que indicar dichas paginas para evitar que se cacheen en el WP Super Cache??

Saludos y gracias


----------



## ivanbg (28 May 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Pense que con la version 2.X de woocommerce ya no hacia falta quitar del cacheo dichas paginas, por favor en que parte hay que indicar dichas paginas para evitar que se cacheen en el WP Super Cache??
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Sí te quieres asegurar, por si las moscas, tienes que ir a la pestaña de Wp Super Cache "Avanzado" y buscar:

"Añada aquí las cadenas (no el nombre del fichero) que forzará que una página no entre en caché. Por ejemplo, si su URL incluye un año y no quiere que los artículos del último año entren en caché, bastará con especificar el año, por ejemplo:’/2004/’. WP-Cache buscará si esa cadena forma parte de la URI para, de ser así, no alojar dicha página en la caché."

y añades allí las paginas que quieres excluir de la cache.

Yo, por si las moscas, he puesto el "tick" también en:

Use PHP to serve cache files
Enable dynamic caching (mfunc, mclude, dynamic-cached-content). See the FAQ for further details.)
Late init. Display cached files after WordPress has loaded. Most useful in legacy mode.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2013)

Muchas gracias !!

Y ahi se pone la url completa?? por ejemplo http://www.miweb.com/carro 

Creo haber leido en su momento que con los widget del carrito y tal si saba problemas

Voy a testearlo en una tienda que estoy probando

Muy amable por tu ayuda


----------



## ivanbg (28 May 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Muchas gracias !!
> 
> Y ahi se pone la url completa?? por ejemplo http://www.miweb.com/carro
> 
> ...



Estaba chequeando lo que comentabas sobre que no hacia falta: 

Es cierto que ponen "Note, WC 1.4.2+ sets the DONOTCACHEPAGE constant which should mean you can skip this step", por lo que parece que no haria falta hacer nada...

Pero bueno... Yo creo que no esta demás, no va a suponer mucha diferencia en la carga de la pagina si lo tenemos todo bien optimizado, sobre todo las imagenes de los productos...

Yo lo tengo puesto solo con:

/carrito/



A lo mejor alguien más nos puede dar su opinión :


----------



## diegob (28 May 2013)

Muchas gracias. No sabeis lo que me estais ayudando. Pensaba q no habia comunidad de woocommerce, y resulta que esta aquí. 

Ya empiezo a entender un poco en que consiste WP. Y la cantidad de opciones que hay, "es un verdadero mundo", me ha asombrado muy gratamente. 

Para empezar de cero, me resulto mas fácil Magento y pretashop un paseo. Quizas por aquí esta todo un poco disperso.

Ya he conseguido dar de alta tallas y colores, aunque todavia no he conseguido que me cuadre el stock. O me salga la pestaña con colores y no texto. ::

Respecto a hosting donde alojar cual recomendáis?. Yo ahora mismo estoy con profesionalhosting. Tengo un hosting contratado para pretashop y he instalado hay WP. Ya os contare como va. 

De nuevo gracias.

Y creo q esta noche WP me volverá a robar unas horas de sueño.

saludos.


----------



## ivanbg (28 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Muchas gracias. No sabeis lo que me estais ayudando. Pensaba q no habia comunidad de woocommerce, y resulta que esta aquí.
> 
> Ya empiezo a entender un poco en que consiste WP. Y la cantidad de opciones que hay, "es un verdadero mundo", me ha asombrado muy gratamente.
> 
> ...



¿Que nivel de trafico esperas y de donde? Lo digo por aconsejarte tipo de servidor y empresa de alojamiento


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Muchas gracias. No sabeis lo que me estais ayudando. Pensaba q no habia comunidad de woocommerce, y resulta que esta aquí.
> 
> Ya empiezo a entender un poco en que consiste WP. Y la cantidad de opciones que hay, "es un verdadero mundo", me ha asombrado muy gratamente.
> 
> ...



Diego aqui tienes informacion sobre los productos variables Product Variations | WooThemes Documentation

Saludos


----------



## diegob (28 May 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Que nivel de trafico esperas y de donde? Lo digo por aconsejarte tipo de servidor y empresa de alojamiento



No tengo ni idea, es un proyecto nuevo. En principio no creo q mucho, las primeras semanas seguramente mas, ayudado por facebook y clientes físicos y a partir del tercer mes ni idea. Supongo que en un principio 50 o 60 clientes directos diarios mas los que lleguen por marketing (no ventas, visitas). 

Es para venta de ropa de mujer. 

gracias.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 23:36 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Diego aqui tienes informacion sobre los productos variables Product Variations | WooThemes Documentation
> 
> Saludos



Gracias es lo que estaba buscando. Lo voy a mirar, pero esta noche estoy rendido, llevo varias semanas acostandome a las 3 y levantadome a las 8. Estoy K.O. 

saludos.


----------



## Kondarra (29 May 2013)

Interesante hilo.


----------



## ivanbg (29 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, es un proyecto nuevo. En principio no creo q mucho, las primeras semanas seguramente mas, ayudado por facebook y clientes físicos y a partir del tercer mes ni idea. Supongo que en un principio 50 o 60 clientes directos diarios mas los que lleguen por marketing (no ventas, visitas).
> 
> Es para venta de ropa de mujer.
> 
> ...



En ese caso, y para empezar, yo te recomendaría un servidor compartido (lo más barato), por ejemplo en Hostgator (compañia EEUU). Son muy fiables y los precios son muy competitivos.

Y para orientar a los buscadores a un determinado país: Google Webmaster tools y señalas a que país va dirigida tu pagina.

Para la compra del dominio: Godaddy. Los mejores.

Si tienes dudas por aquí estoy


----------



## iPod teca (30 May 2013)

El WP Cache de lujo en woocommerce 2.0.
Efectivamente no hace falta configurar cadenas de carrito, sesión, etc. Pero si os queréis asegurar, pues lo hacéis.

Si se os ha desconfigurado el template con la ultima actualización de woocommerce (en descripción del producto sobre todo):

- entrais por FTP al Child Theme *(¡doy por hecho todos tenéis un child debido a su importancia!*)
- En la carpeta woocomerce/css editamos el style
- Con nuestro editor habitual buscamos "woocommerce-" y lo sustituimos por "woocommerce_" .
- Listo

No obstante, lo ideal si tenéis un template de woo u otro de pago es que os descarguéis la última versión.

Para el Hosting te recomiendo una empresa española que tenga los servidores en España. Yo utilizo dondominio. Son 40 €, así que no es más caro que un servidor de USA y por muchos motivos es recomendable tenerlo en España y soporte en español.

NOTA: no cojas Arsys. Van de culo, son muy muy lentos para los WP y además muy caros.

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2013)

A nivel de posicionamiento se recomienda en caso de que tu target de ventas sea España, que el dominio logicamente sea ES y que el hosting tenga las maquinas aqui y con ip española

Yo algunos hosting que recomiendo son los siguientes:

redcoruna (España)
bluehost (USA)
hostgator (USA)

Pero tb recomiendo que planifiques bien el futuro es decir, analiza un hosting que disponga de planes VPS o dedicados economicos, ya que aunque empiezas nunca sabes cuanto va a ser tu crecimiento real, pero que te de posiblidad de escalado facil si llegas a crecer mucho.


----------



## ivanbg (30 May 2013)

Polux dijo:


> A nivel de posicionamiento se recomienda en caso de que tu target de ventas sea España, que el dominio logicamente sea ES y que el hosting tenga las maquinas aqui y con ip española
> 
> Yo algunos hosting que recomiendo son los siguientes:
> 
> ...



hosting con planes VPS: Knownhost no tiene rival. Fiabilidad absoluta y muy buenos precios. Además cada año aumentan la RAM de tu plan sin coste extra alguno. Además, ellos mismos se encargan de la migración de tus webs si las tienes en otra empresa. Recomendables 100%!


----------



## garcia (30 May 2013)

Polux dijo:


> A nivel de posicionamiento se recomienda en caso de que tu target de ventas sea España, que el dominio logicamente sea ES y que el hosting tenga las maquinas aqui y con ip española
> 
> Yo algunos hosting que recomiendo son los siguientes:
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con planificar, pero pagar de más "por si un día" no me parece la mejor opción. Sobre todo pensando en abaratar los inicios.

Pregunta de novato. Cuánto trabajo (y tiempo de paro por cambios en DNS, bla, bla) supone mover la web entera a otro proveedor de hosting?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2013)

garcia dijo:


> De acuerdo con planificar, pero pagar de más "por si un día" no me parece la mejor opción. Sobre todo pensando en abaratar los inicios.
> 
> Pregunta de novato. Cuánto trabajo (y tiempo de paro por cambios en DNS, bla, bla) supone mover la web entera a otro proveedor de hosting?



Hola el planificar no quiere decir que tengas que pagar mas,solo he dicho que el proveedor que se decida uno, que disponga de mecanismos de escalado, ya sea a una VPS o dedicados.

Hay muchos hosting que solo ofercen servicios de hosting compartido, que eso esta muy bien para empezar pero como crezcas, wordpress precisamente no es una plataforma muy optima para muchas visitas, por muchos plugin de cache que pongas, incluido woocommerce que chupa un poco. Si dicho hosting no tiene otras soluciones, te tocara emigrar a otros hosting, con la problematica que conlleva,cambio de DNS, mover la estructura de ficheros, la base de datos, etc, puede llevar unos dias.

Algunos hosting disponen de herramientas por ejemplo si trabajas con cpanel, que si haces una copia ellos lo mueven e instalan, pero no todos trabajan asi.

Los hosting que he hecho mencion, son muy baratos con sus planes de compartidos y se puede escalar facilmente con las soluciones que aportan, de aseguro que hay otros muchos mas.


----------



## ivanbg (30 May 2013)

garcia dijo:


> De acuerdo con planificar, pero pagar de más "por si un día" no me parece la mejor opción. Sobre todo pensando en abaratar los inicios.
> 
> Pregunta de novato. Cuánto trabajo (y tiempo de paro por cambios en DNS, bla, bla) supone mover la web entera a otro proveedor de hosting?



Yo he hecho varias migraciones y el tiempo de paro de la web ha sido nulo. Como comentan, si ambos hosting tienen cpanel/WHM, la migración es bastante sencilla.


----------



## BLASO (30 May 2013)

Mira si llevo tiempo en el foro de "burbuja inmobiliaria" y no me había pasado nunca por aquí.
La verdad es que es una grata sorpresa ver el nivelazo que hay por aquí.

Y como de aprender se trata, me gustaría saber si alguno a utilizado los *Rich snippets* para por ej. destacar un producto con descuento o una oferta, en los resultados de búsqueda y si es así, donde se pone el código para el ejemplo que comento de destacar un producto en una tienda con woocommerce.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## diegob (30 May 2013)

Buenas. 
Llevo un par de días de mucho trabajo y casi no había podido entrar a leeros. Esto cada vez se pone más interesante. Ya empiezo a comprender WP y woocommerce, y pese a sus limitaciones como tienda online cada vez me gusta más. Ahora decir que es más simple que prestashop es un error. Llevo mucho tiempo usando prestashop y woocommerce para mi es un poco más complicado, aunque a nivel de diseño de la tienda le da mil vueltas a PS. 

La faena es q para hacer algo medianamente decente haya que pagar una pasta en plugins. Apropósito espero que se pueda comentar esto, en caso contrario edito directamente. He visto algunas páginas donde puedes descargar plugin de pago por ejemplo WPML, se que a nivel ético es una faena para el desarrollador .... A lo que voy habéis instalado alguna vez un plugin " pirata", os ha dado problemas?. 

Respecto al host después de ver precios creo que seguiré compartiendo el host que ya tengo y si me falta espacio subiré de nivel. Para mi si es importante que este en España y el soporte sea en español, que pueda levantar el teléfono y llamar a alguien. Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. 

Respecto al cambio de dns antes estaba con 1&1 y el cambio total duro dos días. Creo q no tiene nada q ver con ellos. 

He comentado con varias personas el cambio a WP y todos piensan que es un error que efectivamente es un downgrade. Pero no se xq no opino lo mismo. El tiempo lo dirá. 

Uffff. Como me he enrroyado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Buenas.
> Llevo un par de días de mucho trabajo y casi no había podido entrar a leeros. Esto cada vez se pone más interesante. Ya empiezo a comprender WP y woocommerce, y pese a sus limitaciones como tienda online cada vez me gusta más. Ahora decir que es más simple que prestashop es un error. Llevo mucho tiempo usando prestashop y woocommerce para mi es un poco más complicado, aunque a nivel de diseño de la tienda le da mil vueltas a PS.
> 
> La faena es q para hacer algo medianamente decente haya que pagar una pasta en plugins. Apropósito espero que se pueda comentar esto, en caso contrario edito directamente. *He visto algunas páginas donde puedes descargar plugin de pago por ejemplo WPML, se que a nivel ético es una faena para el desarrollador .... A lo que voy habéis instalado alguna vez un plugin " pirata", os ha dado problemas?. *
> ...



Yo tb pensaba como tu, pero cuidadin, ya que algun desaprensivo, te podria modificar algo del plugin y meterte algo raruno. Con prestashop tb yo tuve en su momento que comprar plugins, lo bueno que tiene en WP es que inmediatamente cuando hay una actualizacion, te lo actualizan rapidamente y no suele haber problemas de compatibilidades y tienen muy buen soporte, en cambio con PS, no siempre es asi.

Aqui tienes plugins para woo mas economicos WooCommerce | CodeCanyon

Veras como con woo cada vez te enganchas mas


----------



## diegob (31 May 2013)

Polux muchas gracias. Woo me esta enganchando.


----------



## iPod teca (31 May 2013)

Yo tampoco creo que sea un downgrade. O mejor dicho, ahora mismo puede que lo sea, pero al ritmo de crecimiento de esta plataforma en breve lo agradecerás.
Tienes que pensar que hay 3 o 4 veces más desarrolladores enganchados a WP que a Prestashop u otro. Y que woocommerce acaba de arrancar prácticamente.

Una muestra es themeforest, que en USA es uno de los mejores repositorios de temas. Si te fjjas, temas para Prestashop hay 50 y para woocommerce ya hay 92 y creciendo. Como ves, parece ser que engancha, si...

Un saludo.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Respecto al cambio de dns antes estaba con 1&1 y el cambio total duro dos días. Creo q no tiene nada q ver con ellos.



Los cambios de DNS en webs sensibles (tiendas que han de actualizarse en tiempo real) yo los recomiendo hacer con Route53 de Amazon AWS. Tarda entre 15 y 45 minutos en propagarse. Se hace así:

- Te apuntas a AWS, dando tarjeta de crédito. 
- Entras en Route53 con el panel. 
- Creas un hosted Zone con el nombre del dominio. 
- Apuntas las direcciones de los 4 DNS Servers que te dan. 
- Esos 4 servers los pones en la sección DNS de tu registrador de dominios. 
- Rellenas en AWS los registros A, CNAME, MX con la IP del hosting que hayas contratado y los diferentes subdominios (en realidad, sólo con mail y ftp, ya que esto es temporal). 
- Esperas a que propague. 

Una vez que ha propagado, o tras un par de días, ya puedes cambiar de DNS Server en tu registrador a los que proponga tu proveedor de Hosting, que es lo recomendable, toda vez que los CMS suelen introducir subdominios y otras modificaciones a través de sus paneles. Este segundo cambio de DNS Server es limpio, sin corte de servicio, ya que apunta a la misma IP.


----------



## diegob (31 May 2013)

Muy bueno. No lo sabía.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 12:53 ----------

Themeforest me parece de lo mejor. Y si efectivamente del woocommerce tiene mucho más. He comprado hay varios themes. 
Ha propósito, facilísima la integración del pulgin, sin modificar prácticamente nada. 

Saludos.


----------



## ivanbg (31 May 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> Los cambios de DNS en webs sensibles (tiendas que han de actualizarse en tiempo real) yo los recomiendo hacer con Route53 de Amazon AWS. Tarda entre 15 y 45 minutos en propagarse. Se hace así:
> 
> - Te apuntas a AWS, dando tarjeta de crédito.
> - Entras en Route53 con el panel.
> ...



Otra opción es no dar de baja el hosting inicial y cargar todo el contenido en el nuevo hosting. Mientras se propaga el DNS, la gente se conectara indistintamente a uno u otro servidor sin problemas en función de la región donde se encuentre y de como de rápido se haya propagado el DNS.

Pasados unos días, puedes dar de baja el hosting inicial y quedarte con tu nueva elección... Yo nunca he tenido problemas haciendo esto y el contenido siempre ha estado online... Eso sí, durante ese par de días mejor no actualizar mucho la web


----------



## Roger-That (31 May 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> Los cambios de DNS en webs sensibles (tiendas que han de actualizarse en tiempo real) yo los recomiendo hacer con Route53 de Amazon AWS. Tarda entre 15 y 45 minutos en propagarse. Se hace así:
> 
> - Te apuntas a AWS, dando tarjeta de crédito.
> - Entras en Route53 con el panel.
> ...



El manager de GoDaddy es en _tiempo real _porque trabaja sobre los DNS root servers... es decir, haces el cambio y en 1 segundo ya se ha propagado 




seacock dijo:


> Buenas, parece que muchos estamos con WP y esto de las tiendas >)
> 
> Pregunta, como veis lo de hacer un hosting directamente en amazon ec2? lo veis muy caro?




Es gratis... aws free tier, appfog, heroku, etc...


----------



## iPod teca (31 May 2013)

Lo estáis complicando un poco ¿no?

1. Te bajas el WP por FTP. Te vas al phpadmin y exportas la BBDD
2. Subes el WP al nuevo hosting. Vas al phpadmin e importas la BBDD.

Así lo hago yo. Tarda lo que tarde tu FTP en bajar y subir los archivos.


----------



## Roger-That (31 May 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Más importante que Route53 o el manager de GoDaddy, es escoger un TTL adecuado en los dominios, aunque hay algunos ISPs que se lo pasan por el forro.



Lo que hacen las empresas que ofrecen propagación instantánea (GoDaddy, CloudFlare, EasyDNS, etc) es en realidad eliminar el TTL porque usas sus NS (conectados a la *root zone*), obviamente esto no funcionará si usas tu propia instalación de BIND

Never Deal With DNS Propagation Again | CloudFlare Blog

Sé de lo que me hablas cuando dices que se lo pasan por el forro... hace muchos años atrás vivía cosas horrendas (24/48h para propagación). Ahora es 1 minuto a lo sumo... =) Una bendición para quien trabaja con estas cosas.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2013)

seacock dijo:


> Buenas, parece que muchos estamos con WP y esto de las tiendas >)
> 
> Pregunta, como veis lo de hacer un hosting directamente en amazon ec2? lo veis muy caro?





Roger-That dijo:


> Es gratis... aws free tier, appfog, heroku, etc...



AWS tiene capa gratis, pero no tiene servers con IP española y eso penaliza SEO. 
Aparte, es gratuito solo el primer año y solo para microinstancia (no vale para tienda), es caro si escalas a instancia media y carece de algo que se valora mucho, que es el panel CMS y la asistencia técnica más allá de que su panel funcione y arranque las instancias.


----------



## Roger-That (2 Jun 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> AWS tiene capa gratis, pero no tiene servers con IP española y eso penaliza SEO.
> Aparte, es gratuito solo el primer año y solo para microinstancia (no vale para tienda), es caro si escalas a instancia media y carece de algo que se valora mucho, que es el panel CMS y la asistencia técnica más allá de que su panel funcione y arranque las instancias.



Por lo que yo he leído la IP para SEO es un factor marginal que resuelves comprando el ccTLD (pero que no hace falta en realidad). De hecho la mayor red de blogs de habla hispana (WeblogsSL) que tiene 500k visitantes únicos al día, está hospedada en Amazon en Irlanda (antes estaban en NTT Barcelona)

En cuanto a lo de que una microinstancia de EC2 no vale para una tienda de donde te lo sacas? Puedes meter 20 tiendas si quieres, mientras no sean magento(s). Pero prestashops, WordPress-woocommerces, oscommerce, etc puedes meter muchas. El límite son los vistantes concurrentes. Con un buen sistema y varias capas de cacheo 50-60 simultáneos puedes tenerlos, llegando a los 10-15k diarios, o incluso más (depende del script y si sabes tunear el sistema).

En lo de que escalar en EC2 es caro, tienes toda la razón del mundo... Si se tienen menos de 10k diarios un VPS cloud barato (pero weno) que luego te suba las prestaciones sin migraciones pueden ser mucho mejor. Últimamente van mucho al alza los chavales de https://www.digitalocean.com/... echadle un hogo


----------



## elcarlitros (16 Jul 2013)

hola
he llegado hasta aqui buscando informacion de woocomerce.
Estoy haciendo una pequeña tienda y me a surgido una duda.
Sabeis si hay algun pluggin que permita modificar los gastos de envio en funcion de la ubicacion, peninsula o islas bareares, canarias, y en funcion del peso?.
Otra duda respecto ala pasarela de paga de paypal , la ue te permite pagar con visa aunque el cliente no te tenga paypal decis que es gratis? pero tiene alguna comision para el vendedor o el comprador?
un saludo
gracias


----------



## iPod teca (17 Jul 2013)

elcarlitros dijo:


> hola
> he llegado hasta aqui buscando informacion de woocomerce.
> Estoy haciendo una pequeña tienda y me a surgido una duda.
> Sabeis si hay algun pluggin que permita modificar los gastos de envio en funcion de la ubicacion, peninsula o islas bareares, canarias, y en funcion del peso?.
> ...



Para el envío:
http://www.woothemes.com/products/table-rate-shipping-2/

Paypal te cobra a ti un 3% aproximadamente. Tu propio banco te puede cobrar un 1% y una cuota mensual que oscila los 15/20 euros; que no te la cobra si facturas eso...depende del banco claro.
Para empezar mete paypal y si te va bien te piensas lo de tu propia TPV

PD: las pasarelas de pago de los bancos son horrorosas (la de la Caixa creo que es la única que está más bonita). ¿Como carajo los bancos como BBVA no se dan cuenta de esto?


----------



## combuilder (17 Jul 2013)

Me podeis ampliar la información del plugin de WordPress para ver la web en móviles. He buscado uno que pusisteis al principio de este hilo, pero no lo encuentro!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## iPod teca (17 Jul 2013)

combuilder dijo:


> Me podeis ampliar la información del plugin de WordPress para ver la web en móviles. He buscado uno que pusisteis al principio de este hilo, pero no lo encuentro!
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Se llama wptouch.

Pero ojo, es sólo recomendable para blogs. Si es una web corporativa no encajan muy bien fotos, mapa de google, etc.


----------



## combuilder (17 Jul 2013)

Gracias! Si, mi web es un blog! tengo pendiente anunciarlo aquí en emprendedores, tal y cómo me han aconsejado, pero ... eso será un poco más adelante!!
Si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo ... Manejando datos - Blog especializado en bases de datos y programación, va sobre programación y bases de datos.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2013)

WordPress › WPtouch « WordPress Plugins o meter un theme responsitive


----------



## kudeiro (17 Jul 2013)

eso del WPtouch ya está anticuado, mete un tema responsivo


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2013)

Por cierto alguien sabe como en el woo para el que haga el pago por trasnferencia bancaria, se le pueda aplicar de forma automatica un descuento, o que al pagar por paypal se le incremente un %, cualquiera de ambas soluciones

Saludos


----------



## combuilder (18 Jul 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> eso del WPtouch ya está anticuado, mete un tema responsivo



De momento, probaré el WPtouch, pero estaría bien si alguien pusiera algun sitio donde ver temas responsive! Los de wordpress no me convencen, y no quiero pagar un chelín!!


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2013)

combuilder dijo:


> De momento, probaré el WPtouch, pero estaría bien si alguien pusiera algun sitio donde ver temas responsive! Los de wordpress no me convencen, y no quiero pagar un chelín!!




Este es un clasico Responsive WordPress Theme | Free Responsive Themes for WordPress | ThemeID s epuede cambiar los colores y demas con css de forma facil

Los themas de woocommerce merec la pena pagar algo, son muy buenos. Hay alguno gratuito pero no se si habra un responsitive


----------



## combuilder (18 Jul 2013)

Gracias, fenomeno!
Leer este sub foro de emprendedores me está molando taco, y poco a poco, mejorando mi web!


----------



## iPod teca (18 Jul 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe como en el woo para el que haga el pago por trasnferencia bancaria, se le pueda aplicar de forma automatica un descuento, o que al pagar por paypal se le incremente un %, cualquiera de ambas soluciones
> 
> Saludos



Vaya que interesante. Esto lo podía hacer yo en una plataforma que use hace años con Arsys.
No se cómo hacerlo.
Lo ideal es que el propio sistema de cupones de woo tuviese una opción algo así como "Por metodo de pago" y que si el cliente coge Transferencia pues le envíe un cupón con un X% de descuento.

Voy a ver si hay algún ticket ya abierto...


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Vaya que interesante. Esto lo podía hacer yo en una plataforma que use hace años con Arsys.
> No se cómo hacerlo.
> Lo ideal es que el propio sistema de cupones de woo tuviese una opción algo así como "Por metodo de pago" y que si el cliente coge Transferencia pues le envíe un cupón con un X% de descuento.
> 
> Voy a ver si hay algún ticket ya abierto...



En prestashop tiene algunos plugin de pago y permite dichas opciones, partiendo de la base que Paypal, creo que se lleva un comision de 4 a 5 % por transaccion, creo recordar, la idea es una de dos, o ponerle esa comision si elige la forma de pago Paypal, o meter esa comision en todos los precios y luego generar un codigo descuento si lo hace por transferencia. 

La verdad es que prefiero mil veces el pago por transfrencia,por comodidad y costes y logicamente hay que incentivar al cliente a realizar dicho pago.


----------



## elcarlitros (18 Jul 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Para el envío:
> http://www.woothemes.com/products/table-rate-shipping-2/
> 
> Paypal te cobra a ti un 3% aproximadamente. Tu propio banco te puede cobrar un 1% y una cuota mensual que oscila los 15/20 euros; que no te la cobra si facturas eso...depende del banco claro.
> ...



muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## casapapiMIX (23 Jul 2013)

Buenas compañeros foreros,

No es una duda específica de woocommerce lo que voy a plantear pero seguro que alguno sabe ayudarme y espero que también quiera hacerlo

Estoy tratando de configurar mi tienda online e implementar en la página de inicio un carrusel de esos con los productos destacados y debajo otro con los productos en oferta.

Pues bien, el theme que utilizo (blanco) me vino con 2 plugins "revolution slider" y "layer slider WP" y en la web de ejemplo del theme salía el slider principal y debajo los carruseles de productos que os comento. ¿Vosotros utilizáis estos plugins para estos carruseles? o ¿conocéis algún plugin que sea más sencillo?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## iPod teca (23 Jul 2013)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Buenas compañeros foreros,
> 
> No es una duda específica de woocommerce lo que voy a plantear pero seguro que alguno sabe ayudarme y espero que también quiera hacerlo
> 
> ...



Por lo que comentas yo no tocaría nada. Si la Home por defecto ya te habilita una sección para Featured y otra para las ofertas, ¿porque meterle mano al index.php?
He visto el tema y está muy chulo según está. 

Verás, el slider es lo primero que aparece. Las diapositivas grandes. Que por cierto el Revolution es alucinante.
Para que tu veas los productos como en la demo:

Para destacados:

Vas a productos, crear nuevo producto. Luego vuelves a Productos y verás el nombre del producto, precio, descripción...y una estrellita en gris. Tan solo clica sobre ella y espera un segundo. Verás que se queda activada.
Vuelve a la Home y verás como aparece ya ese primer carrusel.

Para ofertas:

Para este carrusel debes hacer una rebaja al producto. Crea un nuevo producto y en precio pones:
Precio: 30
Precio rebajado: 20

Das a guardar y vuelves a la Home. Seguro que te aparecen automáticamente.

Un saludo


----------



## casapapiMIX (23 Jul 2013)

Redios!!

Como sea así de fácil no sabré como agradecertelo. El caso es que por defecto solo me sale el slider principal el curso su se modificar, pero jamas pense que para los destacados y ofertas solo hubiese que hacer eso.

En cuanto lo pruebe comentaré su es así.

Muchas gracias

edito: efectivamente era tan fácil como dices. muchas gracias no te imaginas el tiempo que llevaba buscando la solución y esta estaba a un clic (literal) ::


----------



## Family Man (2 Ago 2013)

Buenos días!

Llevo un tiempo leyendo este subforo y en especial el post de woocommerce ... por si a alguno le sirve de ayuda, en youtube hay un curso de 9 videos con un tutorial sobre woocommerce, la verdad que a mi me ha ayudado - parto de conocimientos 0 -.

Enlace al primer video: Curso Woocommerce: 1 - instalación - YouTube

Un saludo!


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2013)

Queria dejar un comentario sobre una funcionalidad que estoy pegandome con ella y la verdad es que me encanta de woocommerce.

Existe una extension que permite a la hora de vender un producto ofrecer "soporte". Estas extension conjuntamente con buddypress (que es un plugin para hacer comunidades, redes sociales, etc) y con bbpress que es otro plugin para crear foros, permite crear grupos y asociarlos a foros.

Asi por ejemplo si vendes un software o una licencia (tb existe extensiones para generar licencias y llevar control) o un libro o producto que requiera soporte, una vez confirmada la compra asocia al usuario al grupo y tiene aceso al foro, donde puedes llevar el control

Otra extension muy buena, lamada Sensei, que es para cursos online, s epuede combinar muy bien con woocommmerce y lo que he comentado arriba, vendiendo cursos con soporte.

En otro hilo hable de la posibilidad tambien de la creacion de suscripciones, con todo lo anterior, es decir, pasarle un cobro mensual al usuario y poder crear uan serie de recursos, como cursos, libros, redes sociales etc

Dejo todas estas ideas porque son muy utilies para ideas de negocio y muy facil de implantar con este maravilloso plugin


----------



## ransarot (30 Ago 2013)

Hola, yo tengo un problema como un chico que comenta en la página 6, aun que nadie le contesto, lo expongo:
Necesito que al realizar un pago mediante paypal, la página de paypal se abra por defecto con la opción para pago con tarjeta y gente sin cuenta, ahora mismo la que se abre por defecto es la de ingresar los usuarios de paypal (la de email y contraseña) me han comentado que esto se arregla pasando una variable tipo "landingpage" con el valor de "billing", pero necesito saber cual es el archivo .php de woocommerce donde estan las variables que envia a paypal.. a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, por que estoy volviendome loco, muchas gracias!


----------



## Carbonilla (6 Sep 2013)

Iba a abrir un hilo nuevo pero he decidido resubir éste, ya que estoy intentando ver las ventajas/ inconvenientes de usar Woocommerce frente a Prestashop y no consigo sacar nada en claro.

Manejo WP desde hace tiempo y he probado tiendas del tipo Shopify, Bigcartel, etc.
Pero ahora necesito algo que me permita crear una tienda multilingüe y que rule bien, y es aquí donde aparecen mis dudas.

Requisitos:

- Tienda con 50 artículos como máximo
- Multilingüe
- Fácil de customizar
- Que permita pagos por PayPal, transferencia, contrareembolso, etc. No necesito TPV de banco.
- Que sea fácil de usar para el comprador. Esto parece una tontería, pero tengo clientes que se lían mucho a la hora de seleccionar el método de pago.
- Importante: que el cliente no tenga que crearse una cuenta.
- Que permita integrar un blog y demás herramientas sociales y de SEO de forma sencilla

Entiendo que tanto Woocommerce como Prestashop permiten todo esto, pero de cara a montar la tienda... ¿no será más complicado hacerlo con Woocomerce? (por aquello de instalar plugins, actualizar, etc)
No me dedico a la programación pura y dura.

Y si lo hago con Prestashop, ¿dónde monto el blog? ¿no será excesivo para una tiendita pequeña?

¡Halluda!


----------



## tolomeo (6 Sep 2013)

Montas el prestashop y luego el wordpress en un subdirectorio llamado blog.
Luego todas las páginas estáticas de tu tienda así como cualquier artículo,página, etc, que quieras añadir, los puedes contener en el wordpress.
Usas el presta solo para la tienda.

Lo más difícil es hacer que el diseño y apariencia de todo integrado sea exclusivo, único y no cambie entre plataformas.


----------



## Carbonilla (6 Sep 2013)

tolomeo dijo:


> Montas el prestashop y luego el wordpress en un subdirectorio llamado blog.
> Luego todas las páginas estáticas de tu tienda así como cualquier artículo,página, etc, que quieras añadir, los puedes contener en el wordpress.
> Usas el presta solo para la tienda.
> 
> Lo más difícil es hacer que el diseño y apariencia de todo integrado sea exclusivo, único y no cambie entre plataformas.



Sí, eso es lo que más pereza me da, tener que ponerme a retocar el css de dos sitios.
He mirado si hay algún módulo de noticias/blog para prestashop pero no parece que haya nada que funcione como es debido.
Gracias


----------



## kudeiro (6 Sep 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Sí, eso es lo que más pereza me da, tener que ponerme a retocar el css de dos sitios.
> He mirado si hay algún módulo de noticias/blog para prestashop pero no parece que haya nada que funcione como es debido.
> Gracias



como que no, y este?

Blog for PrestaShop - PrestaShop Addons


----------



## Fuego azul (6 Sep 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Iba a abrir un hilo nuevo pero he decidido resubir éste, ya que estoy intentando ver las ventajas/ inconvenientes de usar Woocommerce frente a Prestashop y no consigo sacar nada en claro.
> 
> Manejo WP desde hace tiempo y he probado tiendas del tipo Shopify, Bigcartel, etc.
> Pero ahora necesito algo que me permita crear una tienda multilingüe y que rule bien, y es aquí donde aparecen mis dudas.
> ...



Carbo, prestashop es mas escalable, woocommerce no.

En ambos tienes blog, prestashop de pago, pero por el precio que te pone kudeiro, ni merece la pena pensarlo, si es cierto que prestashop es todo de pago, wordpress no.

Depende de la perspectiva de crecimiento, con woocommerce no puedes crecer mucho, siempre puedes migrar.

Si tienes ovarios, drupal, pero es una bestia parda.

https://drupal.org/project/ecommerce

Drupal E-commerce / E Commerce | Ubercart

Magento por lo que oigo consume mas recursos que un hijo tonto.

Saludos


----------



## kudeiro (7 Sep 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> si es cierto que prestashop es todo de pago, wordpress no.



no todo es blanco y negro, hay muchos plugins de PS gratis igual que hay muchos de WP de pago. Por ejemplo los plugins de pasarela de pago de muchas TPV para Woocommerce son de pago.
Ahora, si es cierto que los mejores plugins de PS son de pago, pero bueno, una tienda online es una plataforma para ganar dinero, por lo que una pequeña inversión en plugins no mata a nadie digo yo. Aun asi también sale más barato poner en marcha un WP + Woocommerce, que aunque es más limitado como tienda que un PS, es suficiente para muchos


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Sep 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> no todo es blanco y negro, hay muchos plugins de PS gratis igual que hay muchos de WP de pago. Por ejemplo los plugins de pasarela de pago de muchas TPV para Woocommerce son de pago.
> Ahora, si es cierto que los mejores plugins de PS son de pago, pero bueno, una tienda online es una plataforma para ganar dinero, por lo que una pequeña inversión en plugins no mata a nadie digo yo. Aun asi también sale más barato poner en marcha un WP + Woocommerce, que aunque es más limitado como tienda que un PS, es suficiente para muchos



Pienso igual, el todo gratis de la red ha creado alergia a los pagos y hay veces que pagando se obtiene mejores plugins, plantillas, modulos, etc.... ahorrando muchas horas de desarrollo, porque si todo fuese ese desarrollo para lanzar una web mereceria la pena, pero no, el esfuerzo es enorme, por lo tanto optimizar tu tiempo es un punto, no atascarte en meses de desarrollo y meses de promoción.


----------



## Carbonilla (11 Sep 2013)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios 
Fuego, no me planteo meterme con Drupal ni Magento porque no tengo ovarios :: Está bien trastear pero llega un momento en el que una prefiere pagar por módulos que funcionen y perder más tiempo en el diseño y los contenidos.

Creo que el diseño es una asignatura pendiente en las tiendas españolas en general. Tengo la impresión de que los vendedores se concentran mucho en el lado de la programación, buscan a alguien experto que haga que la tienda funcione, que se cargue rápido, etc y se olvidan de que el usuario lo que va a ver son las fuentes, los colores, las fotos... y va a buscar información.

Me saca de quicio entrar a una tienda y no saber ni de dónde es el dueño, no saber cuánto me va a costar el envío hasta haberles mandado todos mis datos, no saber qué plazos de envío manejan... en esto tenemos aún mucho que aprender.

Procuro que eso no pase en mi web, por eso necesito una plataforma que funcione desde el principio, para no tener que preocuparme demasiado de la programación.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Sep 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios
> Fuego, no me planteo meterme con Drupal ni Magento porque no tengo ovarios :: Está bien trastear pero llega un momento en el que una prefiere pagar por módulos que funcionen y perder más tiempo en el diseño y los contenidos.
> 
> Creo que el diseño es una asignatura pendiente en las tiendas españolas en general. Tengo la impresión de que los vendedores se concentran mucho en el lado de la programación, buscan a alguien experto que haga que la tienda funcione, que se cargue rápido, etc y se olvidan de que el usuario lo que va a ver son las fuentes, los colores, las fotos... y va a buscar información.
> ...



Entonces Woocommerce es tu plataforma: sencilla, basica, diseños bonitos si añades los templates de ellos, algunos d epago muy funcionales y bonitos adaptables y modificables y muy muy sencillo de usar de cara al cliente.

De hecho es algo que vengo analizando desde hace tiempo, el cliente se muere en las tiendas sin encontrar informacion, multitud de pasos para registrarse, etc


----------



## kudeiro (11 Sep 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Pienso igual, el todo gratis de la red ha creado alergia a los pagos y hay veces que pagando se obtiene mejores plugins, plantillas, modulos, etc.... ahorrando muchas horas de desarrollo, porque si todo fuese ese desarrollo para lanzar una web mereceria la pena, pero no, el esfuerzo es enorme, por lo tanto optimizar tu tiempo es un punto, no atascarte en meses de desarrollo y meses de promoción.



yo de hecho no me meto en ningun proyecto de WP u otro CMS si no hay una plantilla de Themeforest de por medio. Son solo 40 euros, pero hay clientes tan ratas que ya me vienen con la historia "es que encontré una plantilla muy chula en un sitio gratis", no se dan cuenta de que esa plantilla tan chula gratis, ni vendrá traducida a castellano (mas horas al proyecto por trabajo con POEdit), ni será responsiva, ni traerá más tipos de contenidos más que los típicos (posts y páginas), tendrá una página en el backend de configuración de risa, no será compatible con plugins de traducción, y mil etc... mas, total, por ahorrarte 40 putos euros has hecho que el programador haga 10 horas mas en la puesta a punto del CMS, felicidades


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Sep 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> yo de hecho no me meto en ningun proyecto de WP u otro CMS si no hay una plantilla de Themeforest de por medio. Son solo 40 euros, pero hay clientes tan ratas que ya me vienen con la historia "es que encontré una plantilla muy chula en un sitio gratis", no se dan cuenta de que esa plantilla tan chula gratis, ni vendrá traducida a castellano (mas horas al proyecto por trabajo con POEdit), ni será responsiva, ni traerá más tipos de contenidos más que los típicos (posts y páginas), tendrá una página en el backend de configuración de risa, no será compatible con plugins de traducción, y mil etc... mas, total, por ahorrarte 40 putos euros has hecho que el programador haga 10 horas mas en la puesta a punto del CMS, felicidades



Diez horas las primeras, pienso igual, la gente cree que la plantilla es peor, pero estan equivocados, de todas formas meterle mano al poedit le tienes que meter, porque no viene traducidas muchas, por eso hay que buscar cuanto menos que tenga los ficheros para traducir en el tema, porque muchas tampoco.

Configurar y poner a punto un wordpress, en diseño ajustado a la imagen corporativa, ajustar las funcionalidades, plugins, dar de alta en servicios, configurara minimamente analytics, crear perfiles sociales, etc... lleva tiempo, es lo que la gente no sabe, cree que es pegar fotos y textos, y no es asi.

Una página sencilla te come muchas horas, además el know how se cobra, hamijo, no es lo mismo alguien que sabe donde va que uno que solo te pone un diseño cool, hay mucha diferencia.

En un portal de drupal lo tuve que dejar por la de requirimientos tecnicos que queria el cliente, al final hemos quedado bien y somos amigos, cosas de la vida.

El que le ha montado finalmente el portal es un moustruo de drupal, pero la ha cagado con el diseño, la tripas o backend deben ser una pasada, pero la maquetación para darlo de hostias, a ancho fijo para pantallas de 800 px, no lo entiendo, sinceramente y se ha tirado meses de desarrollo.

Los colores igual, usa unos muy tenues que dificultan la lectura y ver los enlaces con facilidad.

Este mundillo es la hostia


----------



## kudeiro (11 Sep 2013)

hay mucha gente que usa Drupal porque cree que "es lo mas parecido a la programación a medida sin serlo", y piensan que pueden hacer cualquier cosa, Drupal, como cualquier otro CMS, está limitado de por sí, en mayor o menor medida pero lo está. Asi que seguro que si se tiró meses, el tio se encontró alguna limitación y empezo a remover clases, cores y demás hasta dejar un frankenstein que cualquiera le mete mano.
Por eso es tan importante aprender a hacer programación a medida y saber qué proyectos puedes hacer con esto o los puedes resolver con un CMS.


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Sep 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> hay mucha gente que usa Drupal porque cree que "es lo mas parecido a la programación a medida sin serlo", y piensan que pueden hacer cualquier cosa, Drupal, como cualquier otro CMS, está limitado de por sí, en mayor o menor medida pero lo está. Asi que seguro que si se tiró meses, el tio se encontró alguna limitación y empezo a remover clases, cores y demás hasta dejar un frankenstein que cualquiera le mete mano.
> Por eso es tan importante aprender a hacer programación a medida y saber qué proyectos puedes hacer con esto o los puedes resolver con un CMS.



Yo ese nivel no tengo, pero hay gente que programa modulos, es un framework, asi que es llamar al hook y darle caña.

Totalmente de acuerdo, al final es un hibrido, una adaptación que requiere de otro programador para retocarlo.

La web de la casa blanca va en drupal, pero claro, han sacado modulos y funcionalidades a patadas, de hecho creo que han liberado modulos hechos por ellos.

Lo bueno de esos frameworks, es que el core ni lo tocas, lo actualizas y la comunidad te busca los bugs


----------



## Hacendado (14 Sep 2013)

He estado viendo woocomerce y he visto un plugin para meter la pasarela de pago.

Me gustaría preguntaros cuanto cuesta eso de la pasarela de pago. Me han dicho que se contrata en redsys Bienvenidos, ¿cuanto te cobran y que hace falta?

El plugin que he visto es este, para adaptar lo que hayas contratado.

Pasarela de pago Servired / Redsys / Cyberpac para WooCommerce

¿Con esto ya puedes cobrar por tu página no?


----------



## gonzalez21 (14 Sep 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> He estado viendo woocomerce y he visto un plugin para meter la pasarela de pago.
> 
> Me gustaría preguntaros cuanto cuesta eso de la pasarela de pago. Me han dicho que se contrata en redsys Bienvenidos, ¿cuanto te cobran y que hace falta?



No he mirado la página esa, pero puedes ir a tu banco/caja y solicitar un TPV para cobrar por Internet. Otra cosa es que te lo concedan y las comisiones que te cobren



Hacendado dijo:


> El plugin que he visto es este, para adaptar lo que hayas contratado.
> 
> Pasarela de pago Servired / Redsys / Cyberpac para WooCommerce
> 
> ¿Con esto ya puedes cobrar por tu página no?



El módulo ese sirve para integrar el TPV del banco con la web. Cuanto tengas ambas cosas sólo hay que configurarlo y ya tienes todo listo para empezar a cobrar en tu web.


----------



## Hacendado (14 Sep 2013)

gonzalez21 dijo:


> No he mirado la página esa, pero puedes ir a tu banco/caja y solicitar un TPV para cobrar por Internet. Otra cosa es que te lo concedan y las comisiones que te cobren
> 
> 
> 
> El módulo ese sirve para integrar el TPV del banco con la web. Cuanto tengas ambas cosas sólo hay que configurarlo y ya tienes todo listo para empezar a cobrar en tu web.



Gracias amigo.

Pues bueno supongo que será mejor llamar y preguntar, yo tengo barclays pero si me gustaría saber en cuanto están las comisiones normalmente, es % o es fijo? Tardan mucho en dartelo?


----------



## iPod teca (15 Sep 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> He estado viendo woocomerce y he visto un plugin para meter la pasarela de pago.
> 
> Me gustaría preguntaros cuanto cuesta eso de la pasarela de pago. Me han dicho que se contrata en redsys Bienvenidos, ¿cuanto te cobran y que hace falta?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente primero debes hablar con tu banco para saber que comisión te van a meter.

Luego te darán unas claves de comercio y usuario.

Compras dicho plugin y al activarlo de pedirá que rellenes los datos que te ha proporcionado el banco. También las url donde irá el usuario tras realizar la compra o si ha habido algún error (por defecto te las dirá el mismo woocommerce)

Haces una pruebas con unos números de tarjetas para pruebas y si funciona llamas al banco para que te quiten el modo "Prueba".

Y listo!


----------



## Hacendado (16 Sep 2013)

Gracias amigo.


----------



## carlos heras (18 Sep 2013)

si te lo paran te devuelven el dinero?


----------



## Sallemn (20 Sep 2013)

Estoy mirando el server dedicado de 1and1 por 30€ al mes:

https://www.1and1.es/server-dedicat...n=Server&linkId=ct.btn.continue.ServerPremium

Alguien que lo ha probado? Como lo veis?
Tengo unas 2.000 visitas mensuales.

Saludos.


----------



## combuilder (20 Sep 2013)

Yo tengo unas 1500 visitas al mes, apróx, y estoy con un programa básico de 1and1! Salvo que quieras hacer tu virguerias .... a mi me va más que de sobra!!


----------



## Sallemn (20 Sep 2013)

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que con el plan que tengo ahora en otra empresa pago 25€ al mes y solo tengo 2GB de espacio en disco y se me queda corto. 

Estoy viendo los planes de hosting de 1and1 y veo que por 7€ tengo espacio ilimitado, es eso verdad?

Un saludo.


----------



## casapapiMIX (10 Oct 2013)

buenas compañeros

una duda del woocommerce. Alguien sabe como configurar la opción para que woocommerce en el mail de confirmación que te envía cuando un cliente te compra algo te aparezca el metodo de pago que ha elegido??


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Oct 2013)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> buenas compañeros
> 
> una duda del woocommerce. Alguien sabe como configurar la opción para que woocommerce en el mail de confirmación que te envía cuando un cliente te compra algo te aparezca el metodo de pago que ha elegido??



La plantilla esta en woocommerce/templates/emails/admin-new-order.php tu puedes tocar y añadir lo que necesites, logicamente ten en cuenta si actualizas a una nueva version de woo te lo machacara

Tambien si envias la factura, ya viene indicado la forma de pago


----------



## casapapiMIX (11 Oct 2013)

probaré a ver,

muchas gracias!

edito para decir que ya veo la plantilla peo que no se que línea de código habrá que meter. si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradecería eterna y virtualmente


----------



## Sallemn (12 Oct 2013)

Hola, tengo un problema con la url que me genera automaticamente Wordpress. Tengo instalado Woocommerce y cuando doy de alta un artículo elijo la url correcta pero cuando voy a visitar el articulo creado me redirige automaticamente al mismo articulo pero con añadido a la url tipo esto:

http://www.xxxx.com/producto1/#.Ulc2CtJ7J8E

He desactivado todos los plugins y sigue apareciendo.
Algún consejo?


----------



## iPod teca (14 Oct 2013)

Sallemn dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con la url que me genera automaticamente Wordpress. Tengo instalado Woocommerce y cuando doy de alta un artículo elijo la url correcta pero cuando voy a visitar el articulo creado me redirige automaticamente al mismo articulo pero con añadido a la url tipo esto:
> 
> http://www.xxxx.com/producto1/#.Ulc2CtJ7J8E
> 
> ...



En Ajustes> Enlaces permanentes; tienes que seleccionar "Nombre Entrada"

Y si bajas más verás las opciones para enlaces permanentes de la tienda.


----------



## iPod teca (23 Oct 2013)

Hola,
creo recordar que Polux buscaba hace tiempo un plugin para cobrar un extra según el tipo de pago elegido por el cliente. Lo dejo aquí para todos ya que lo considero muy interesante. No lo he probado.

WordPress › WooCommerce Add Charges To Payment Gateway « WordPress Plugins

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Oct 2013)

Gracias ipod teca, me lo apunto, es aun una version 0.9 pero lo probare, yo encontre a esta gente que hacia lo mismo: Products - Ignite WooCommerce

Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias


----------



## Sallemn (24 Oct 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> En Ajustes> Enlaces permanentes; tienes que seleccionar "Nombre Entrada"
> 
> Y si bajas más verás las opciones para enlaces permanentes de la tienda.



Eso ya lo probé y sigue pasando lo mismo, añade la coletilla con ese código extraño.


----------



## casapapiMIX (6 Nov 2013)

Con la tienda ya operativa y funcionando, quiero implementar el TPV virtual de ING. Y ahora viene cuando la matan!

He estado buscando información en la web y plugins para que esta labor no sea tan costosa y pueda hacerlo yo mismo pero me surge una duda con respecto al TPV de este banco.

He encontrado estos plugins uno gratis y otro que cuesta unos 50€. Dado que no se si puedo poner el de pago diré que tras investigar lo que hace falta es que el plugin sea compatible con SERMEPA/REDSYS o algo así, y también pone algo de SERVIRED, que yo pensaba que ING era 4b pero supongo que será otra cosa

El gratuito está aquí
Jess ngel del Pozo Domnguez

Mi pregunta es: ¿alguno está trabajando con el tpv de ing? si es así ¿como lo habéis integrado en woocommerce?

El plugin gratuito está en fase de desarrollo, o aún no esta totalmente finiquitado pero por lo visto funciona correctamente

Gracias cibercomerciantes!!


----------



## kudeiro (6 Nov 2013)

el tpv de ING no es el servired? (ahora no lo recuerdo). Si es asi, yo tengo el plugin servired para Woo de "modulosdepago.es", no se si es ese el mejor.


----------



## casapapiMIX (6 Nov 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> el tpv de ING no es el servired? (ahora no lo recuerdo). Si es asi, yo tengo el plugin servired para Woo de "modulosdepago.es", no se si es ese el mejor.



Ese es el que he visto que se puede comprar por unos 50 euros, si tú lo tienes supongo que funcionará correctamente.

Como los cajeros que se usan con la tarjeta es ING son los 4b de ahí mi duda pero supongo que no tendrá que ver una cosa con otra.

¿Es fácil de configurar? o hay que andar escribiendo código y demás historias "raras" para un profano de la programación como yo


----------



## soca1 (6 Nov 2013)

Aprovecho el hilo este...

Tengo una empresa de salsas y me gustaria poner tienda online... dispongo de máximo 10 artículos.
Ya intente hacer algo yo con el woocomerce, comprando plantillas y tal... pero me quede "estacao" y quisiera retomar el asunto.

Si alguno de los foreros, domina el tema o se dedica profesionalmente a esto.... que me escriba un privado y hablamos.

saludos


----------



## kudeiro (6 Nov 2013)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Ese es el que he visto que se puede comprar por unos 50 euros, si tú lo tienes supongo que funcionará correctamente.
> 
> Como los cajeros que se usan con la tarjeta es ING son los 4b de ahí mi duda pero supongo que no tendrá que ver una cosa con otra.
> 
> ¿Es fácil de configurar? o hay que andar escribiendo código y demás historias "raras" para un profano de la programación como yo



ING usa servired como tpv web. El plugin que te comento solo tienes que configurar y listo. El plugin gratis que comentas no lo conozco. Para temas de pago y otras caracteristicas importantes, es mejor usar plugins de pago, que te dan la garantía de que van a funcionar y si no, tienes un servicio técnico detrás. Los plugins gratuitos son "AS IS", si fallan resuelvelo tu mismo.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 18:35 ----------




soca1 dijo:


> Aprovecho el hilo este...
> 
> Tengo una empresa de salsas y me gustaria poner tienda online... dispongo de máximo 10 artículos.
> Ya intente hacer algo yo con el woocomerce, comprando plantillas y tal... pero me quede "estacao" y quisiera retomar el asunto.
> ...



para 10 articulos con el wordpress+woocommerce es de sobra, pregunta a Polux o ipod teca (los que salen al principio del hilo)


----------



## casapapiMIX (7 Nov 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta voy al lió, espero no tener problemas.....


----------



## tiraacascalá (8 Nov 2013)

En mi negocio manejo sobre unos 9000 artículos en stock con grandes clientes habituales. Toca salir a internet y pillar nicho. 

Esta claro que uso un ERP para gestionar el stock. Estoy en la elección de un CMS a través de un proveedor de la zona que hace paginas webs con su software propietario. Yo expuse mi clara idea que de eso nada, (por coste, luego quieres evolucionar y estas muerto....).

Estoy entre prestashop y magento. Al principio me gustaba mas prestashop, pero quiero un diseño diferente, a medida, y magento te permite (por lo que le leido) mucha mas personalización....tirando de cogido por supuesto.

Mi mayor handicap es enlazar ERP y CMS. El wordpress esta bien, pero veo que que igual se me queda corto.

Veo que aquí la gente pilota, y voy a hacer las cosas bien...auditoria + implantación...alguna idea al respecto?

Gracias,


----------



## Buryni (8 Nov 2013)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> En mi negocio manejo sobre unos 9000 artículos en stock con grandes clientes habituales. Toca salir a internet y pillar nicho.
> 
> Esta claro que uso un ERP para gestionar el stock. Estoy en la elección de un CMS a través de un proveedor de la zona que hace paginas webs con su software propietario. Yo expuse mi clara idea que de eso nada, (por coste, luego quieres evolucionar y estas muerto....).
> 
> ...



Buenas! te aconsejo más prestashop por el desarrollo y actualizaciones que tiene continuamente, además (creo) que la comunidad que hay detras es mayor. 

De todas formas, si para ti es fundamental el diseño quizá deberías cuestionarte si te va a dar más beneficio un diseño diferente/bonito que una buena aplicación, o si tan solo es preferencia de gustos. 

A la hora de conectar el ERP con el CMS hace mucho que no toco nada de eso, seguro que ha conseguido evolucionar y será más fácil que antaño.

Espero haber ayudado en algo


----------



## Mikki (29 Ene 2014)

Hola, primero de todo muchas gracias por los aportes, me están sirviendo de mucho, pero tengo una duda, a ver si pudierais resolvermela.
Entiendo que las tiendas de WooComerce ya tienen una respuesta automática para el que compre el artículo y que esta se puede editar. Pero a mi me gustaría añadir una secuencia numérica en la cual se le diera un número a cada comprador en el mensaje que salga una vez efectuado el pago. Hay alguna formula o plugin para hacerlo?


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Feb 2014)

Hola ha habido una actualizacion gorda de woocommerce, cuidadin no actualizar hasta pasado un tiempo, ya que ha cambiado el sistema de plugins. yo dejaria una semana o mas hasta que salgan las demas actualizaciones


----------



## iPod teca (11 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Hola ha habido una actualizacion gorda de woocommerce, cuidadin no actualizar hasta pasado un tiempo, ya que ha cambiado el sistema de plugins. yo dejaria una semana o mas hasta que salgan las demas actualizaciones



¿Cómo por ejemplo que no hayan metido la traducción a español y te ponga toda la web en inglés?:ouch:


----------



## ivanbg (12 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Cómo por ejemplo que no hayan metido la traducción a español y te ponga toda la web en inglés?:ouch:



Justo... Casi me da un pasmo... Han publicado mal el nombre de los archivos .po y .mo ... hay que cambiarlo a mano o esperar a la siguiente versión. 

Tambien me desaparecieron los widgets... En fin...


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Feb 2014)

ivanbg dijo:


> Justo... Casi me da un pasmo... Han publicado mal el nombre de los archivos .po y .mo ... hay que cambiarlo a mano o esperar a la siguiente versión.
> 
> Tambien me desaparecieron los widgets... En fin...



yo tengo como norma no actualizar hasta pasado un tiempo, o lo que hace mucha gente tener una maqueta para test y pruebas y hacer las actualizaciones en ese sitio primero


----------



## casapapiMIX (26 Feb 2014)

Buenas!!

A ver si alguno de vosotros ha tenido el mismo problema. El caso es que mientras yo pensaba que estaba dando un servicio cojonudo y rápido a mis clientes con los correos automáticos que envía woocommerce con mis pedidos, resulta que me acabo de dar cuenta de que la mayoría acaba en las carpetas de spam (gmail, hotmail).

Me hice una cuenta de gmail para cambiarla por la de mi dominio (la que usaba hasta ahora) hasta solucionar el problema, pensando que a los de gmail no los echaría para atrás, sin embargo siguen considerándose spam.

Esto hace que piense que el problema es de los emails y de la plantilla por defecto que tiene woocommerce, la cual por cierto no tengo ni idea de modificar.

El caso es que, a alguno os ha pasado esto? y si es así sabéis como solucionarlo?

Lo único bueno de estar a final de mes y tener pocos pedidos es que al menos ahora mandar esos emails "a mano" no cuesta demasiado, sin embargo no puedo estar así.


----------



## casapapiMIX (26 Feb 2014)

Me contesto yo mismo, por si a alguien le puede ayudar

He instalado el plugin sendgrid, que no entiendo muy bien lo que hace, pero unos yankees recomendaban usar esta plataforma tanto para woocommerce como para enviar mails a clientes con promociones e historias varias.

El caso es que ahora funciona perfectamente y los correos ni google ni hotmail los consideran spam.


----------



## motoendurero (28 Feb 2014)

esta noche que tenia un ratillo he estado trasteando con el woo.

Me he quedado asombrado de la sencillez.

Lo que no veo claro es la lentitud en modo local. Tengo un buen procesador y 8GB y las actualizaciones de productos, por ejemplo, tartan un poco.

Me parece increible el modulo de impuestos y de envio. 


A mi me viene de perlas. Con mis conocimientos básicos me parece muy intuitivo.

tengo 10 artículos y 4 pedidos. :o (mañana prometo hacer mas pedidos...que estoy reventao :´( )


----------



## iPod teca (28 Feb 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Buenas!!
> 
> A ver si alguno de vosotros ha tenido el mismo problema. El caso es que mientras yo pensaba que estaba dando un servicio cojonudo y rápido a mis clientes con los correos automáticos que envía woocommerce con mis pedidos, resulta que me acabo de dar cuenta de que la mayoría acaba en las carpetas de spam (gmail, hotmail).
> 
> ...



¿Podría ser tu propio dominio? No es tontería, en ajustes>envío arriba hay otro menu en fila que pone Nuevo pedido / Procesando pedido / Pedido completado

Ahí puedes cambiar el titulo del email que le llegará a tu cliente:
Your {site_title} order receipt from {order_date}

Si por lo que sea tu site_title cuela por spam la has liado...

Pero puedes poner el nombre de la empresa o simplemente eliminarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## casapapiMIX (28 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Podría ser tu propio dominio? No es tontería, en ajustes>envío arriba hay otro menu en fila que pone Nuevo pedido / Procesando pedido / Pedido completado
> 
> Ahí puedes cambiar el titulo del email que le llegará a tu cliente:
> Your {site_title} order receipt from {order_date}
> ...



gracias!!

el caso es que si debe ser que mi dominio esta gafado. Lo he solucionado instalando el pluging sendgrid (no quiero hacer spam, pero es el que he instalado) ahora llegan todos ok tanto a gmail y hotmail que eran donde más problemas tenía. Y el plugin te dice si llega, si es considerado spam y cuando lo abren (no se como hará esto) pero he hecho varias pruebas con cuentas de diferentes PCs y funciona perfectamente

En cualquier caso muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## SkullandPhones (17 Abr 2014)

alguien sabe como editar el widget del carro?

gracias.


----------



## Carbonilla (1 Jun 2014)

Resubo el hilo porque finalmente, después de muchas vueltas, he decidido meterme con Woocommerce y WPML así, a lo loco. WPML ya lo había usado en un blog y me gusta mucho, a ver qué tal se porta en una tienda.

Me repasaré todas las sugerencias que habéis ido dejando y os machacaré a consultas.
Que dios nos pille confesaos. ::


----------



## combuilder (1 Jun 2014)

Alguien ha probado woocomerce con polylang, en lugar de con WPML? Es que me .... jode pagar!


----------



## casapapiMIX (3 Jun 2014)

Tengo una duda que quizá sea una chorrada pero no soy capaz de solucionar.

Resulta que al traducir woocommerce metí la pata y escribí recivido en la frase "hemos recivido tu pedido"

Es en la página que sale después de realizar el pedido. Pero he tratado de buscar esa frase en los archivos PHP que se pueden editar y no doy con ellos. Sabéis que es lo que hay que editar para corregir eso?? O como puedo identificarlo?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Tengo una duda que quizá sea una chorrada pero no soy capaz de solucionar.
> 
> Resulta que al traducir woocommerce metí la pata y escribí recivido en la frase "hemos recivido tu pedido"
> 
> Es en la página que sale después de realizar el pedido. Pero he tratado de buscar esa frase en los archivos PHP que se pueden editar y no doy con ellos. Sabéis que es lo que hay que editar para corregir eso?? O como puedo identificarlo?



Creo que ahora se han cambiado la posicion de los ficheros de idiomas para que en actualizaciones de WP no los machaque, ahora mismo no te se decir que ubicacion son, lo miro y te cuento

Para traduciones de plugins,themes etc yo suelo usar este plugin CodeStyling Localization funciona muy bien y es mejor que ir haciendolo a mano


----------



## kudeiro (4 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Tengo una duda que quizá sea una chorrada pero no soy capaz de solucionar.
> 
> Resulta que al traducir woocommerce metí la pata y escribí recivido en la frase "hemos recivido tu pedido"
> 
> Es en la página que sale después de realizar el pedido. Pero he tratado de buscar esa frase en los archivos PHP que se pueden editar y no doy con ellos. Sabéis que es lo que hay que editar para corregir eso?? O como puedo identificarlo?



no entiendo eso de "he tratado de buscar esa frase en los archivos PHP", si las traducciones de Woocommerce van en ficheros PO


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Jun 2014)

gracias,

Si, pero el .po no te traduce todo creo. y algunas frases y palabras las traduje a cañón, antes de saber que las actualizaciones te machacan todo ese trabajo.

De hecho me da una pereza del copón actualizar woocommerce a la 2.1 y el tema que uso porque he cambiado un montonazo de chorradas directamente en los archivos php, sin usar child themes ni historias


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> Si, pero el .po no te traduce todo creo. y algunas frases y palabras las traduje a cañón, antes de saber que las actualizaciones te machacan todo ese trabajo.
> 
> De hecho me da una pereza del copón actualizar woocommerce a la 2.1 y el tema que uso porque he cambiado un montonazo de chorradas directamente en los archivos php, sin usar child themes ni historias



Deberias de actualizar, hay muchos cambios, pero no debe de afectarte,pero posiblemente si usas plugin de terceros, estos tb cambiaran.

Antes de actualizar ya sabes.. copia de seguridad de todo, prueba antes en otra instalcion, etc etc


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Jun 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Deberias de actualizar, hay muchos cambios, pero no debe de afectarte,pero posiblemente si usas plugin de terceros, estos tb cambiaran.
> 
> Antes de actualizar ya sabes.. copia de seguridad de todo, prueba antes en otra instalcion, etc etc




Si, me tengo que poner al día con ello. Y supongo que en una madrugada (mis ventas en paises con otro horarío no es significante) me debería dar tiempo. 

Pero estamos en una campaña de promoción fuerte en la que estamos teniendo bastantes ventas y como meta la pata, se de una que me la corta a ras del pubis. Pero tu última frase me resulta muy interesante...

Antes de actualizar *ya sabes..* copia de seguridad de todo, prueba antes en otra instalcion, etc etc

... sobretodo porque lo que he subrayado en negrita no lo se. Las copias de seguridad las hago a diario, pero como es eso de probarlo en otra instalacion?

Si copio la carpeta wp_content y le llamo wp_content_por_si_acaso. Y en wp_content actualizo todo y la cago. ¿Si la elimino y sustituyo por wp_content_por_si_acaso todo vuelve a estar como al principio?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2014)

Es recomendable que quien tenga una tienda de esta indole (wordpress + woo) tengais otra copia exacta en otro lado,de modo de pruebas y testeo. La complejidad que tiene este sistema de tiendas, es que has de estar actualizando, ya sea el propio wordpress, el woo o plugins que estes usando, no puedes dejar de actualizar, ya que muchas actualizaciones son de seguridad o rendimiento, pero siempre pasa que algun plugin o actualizacion, puede afectar a otros, por eso se tiene otra instalacion en la cual tu actualizas todo y ves si te afecta en algo y en caso de malfuncionamiento o pasara algo, pudieras deducir que es lo que esta funcionando mal, sin tocar aun producion

Ademas de copias de segurdad periodicas no solo de base de datos como de contenido de tu sitio


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Jun 2014)

Gracias compañero!!

Te tomo la palabra y cojo este consejo.


----------



## casapapiMIX (5 Jun 2014)

Pues me he puesto a ello, instalar la web que tengo en otro sitio y me han surgido un mar de dudas, de hecho se lo he preguntado al servicio técnico del hosting y me ha recomendado que contrate a un programador 

Pero lo que yo no entiendo es si he podido hacer la web solo con wordpress + woocommerce, hacer una réplica para pruebas sea tan complicado

Yo le he preguntado si contratándole otro servidor y dominio me puede hacer un copy/paste de la web, a lo que me ha contestado que lo puedo hacer un un subdominio (que ellos me copian todo y luego yo solo tengo que modificar otra cosa que no me acuerdo).

Mi pregunta es, si me copian todo a ese subdominio luego tendré otro escritorio de worpress donde poder hacer los cambios, actualizaciones etc como si fuera el original? y si funciona en el subdominio luego hacer lo mismo en el de verdad?

menudo cristo!


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Jun 2014)

busco plugin RMA ..es aquí?  para wordpress..o en su defecto extensión PHP pa' meterla en el WP.

merci mil. buenísimo hilo.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 18:12 ----------




casapapiMIX dijo:


> Pues me he puesto a ello, instalar la web que tengo en otro sitio y me han surgido un mar de dudas, de hecho se lo he preguntado al servicio técnico del hosting y me ha recomendado que contrate a un programador
> 
> Pero lo que yo no entiendo es si he podido hacer la web solo con wordpress + woocommerce, hacer una réplica para pruebas sea tan complicado
> 
> ...



no es ningún cristo! 

supongo que debes tener un hosting espanyol, por tal como hablas..parece que te estén haciendo un favor..en fin.

Es tan fácil como montarte un subdominio test.midominio.com y ahí instalar WP desde el Cpanel con el OneclikInstall (supongo debes tener Cpanel)..una vez instalado el WP le metes el woocomerce, o en su defecto el Theme ya lo llevará.

No entiendo tanto cristo...

a ver si te quieren vender otro dominio..con la escusa de las 'pruebas'? ::

Y si..cada instalación de wordpress tiene su Dashboard particular..así que si haces lo del subdominio puedes tener a un lado la web original y a otro el subdominio pa' los experimentos. Esta forma de trabajar es muy útil, ya que con el Filezilla (FTP) subes y bajas archivos a tu subdominio de forma rápida y fácil y no tienes que hacer 'cola' en el Service Center de tu hosting pa' hablar con el indio de turno 

saludos,


----------



## casapapiMIX (5 Jun 2014)

Entendido, luego entrando en pruebas.midominio.com ya entro en el dashboard y así voy instalando las cosas que hagan falta.

Ese subdominio sera una carpeta en el servidor nueva no? Y ahí dentro habrá una wp_content wp_admin y todo lo del raíz y funcionará como el normal, por lo que copiando las carpetas a la del subdominio tendría ya 2 paginas iguales?

Cuando instale wp tuve que crear una base de datos MySQL... Vamos que había un botón que ponia eso y lo hice. Para el subdominio también habrá que hacerlo ?no?

Gracias!!


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2014)

Tambien puedes instalartelo en tu ordeandor en local, por ejemplo instalandote un pack que ya tiene todo (php + mysql + apache) tienes programas como el wamp o el xamp.

yo tengo dos entornos en local y como te comenta DS_84 en un subdominio del principal, pero vamos podrias tener otro dominio para ello y si tu plan de hosting te permite tener varios dominios te sirve

Un plugin muy interesante es este WordPress Database Reset que te reinicia tu WP al que viene pord defcto en base de datos, limpiando y desactivando plugins ideal cuando estas trasteando mucho y el WP se queda inestable y por no estar reinstalando de nuevo el WP que es un coñazo el subir todo de nuevo vaciar la base de datos, etc

Una ley no escrita dice que en el mundo de wordpress nunca debes de actualizar una version recien salida, sino esperar un poco porque de aseguro saldran versiones que solucionen pequeños fixes, espera al menos 1 o 2 semanas antes de actulizar una version que te aparezca como nueva

una vez que seas un poco ordenado con todo esto veras que es muy sencillo las actualizaciones, pero no te queda otra que irlo haciendo con el tiempo, no lo dejes como hasta ahora, puedes tener versiones antiguas que tengan vulnerabilidades de seguridad e incluso novedades que te puedan venir bien

Tambien puede venir bien este plugin, para clonar sitios de producion a desarrollo o viceversa: https://wordpress.org/plugins/duplicator/


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Entendido, luego entrando en pruebas.midominio.com ya entro en el dashboard y así voy instalando las cosas que hagan falta.
> 
> Ese subdominio sera una carpeta en el servidor nueva no? Y ahí dentro habrá una wp_content wp_admin y todo lo del raíz y funcionará como el normal, por lo que copiando las carpetas a la del subdominio tendría ya 2 paginas iguales?
> 
> ...



SI. es lo mismo, simplemente que en vez de instalar la carpeta en un lao' la tienes en otro. es otra instalación idéntica.

o generate una carpeta en un pen drive y ejecutas de ahí..es lo mismo.

que hosting tienes? tenía razón cuando te he dicho si era espanyol? ::

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 00:59 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Tambien puedes instalartelo en tu ordeandor en local, por ejemplo instalandote un pack que ya tiene todo (php + mysql + apache) tienes programas como el wamp o el xamp.
> 
> yo tengo dos entornos en local y como te comenta DS_84 en un subdominio del principal, pero vamos podrias tener otro dominio para ello y si tu plan de hosting te permite tener varios dominios te sirve
> 
> ...



+10000000

muy buen plugin..si senyor, duplicator :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:02 ----------




Sallemn dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con la url que me genera automaticamente Wordpress. Tengo instalado Woocommerce y cuando doy de alta un artículo elijo la url correcta pero cuando voy a visitar el articulo creado me redirige automaticamente al mismo articulo pero con añadido a la url tipo esto:
> 
> http://www.xxxx.com/producto1/#.Ulc2CtJ7J8E
> 
> ...



tienes el plugin SEO Plugin by Joost de Valk?


----------



## casapapiMIX (6 Jun 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> SI. es lo mismo, simplemente que en vez de instalar la carpeta en un lao' la tienes en otro. es otra instalación idéntica.
> 
> o generate una carpeta en un pen drive y ejecutas de ahí..es lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos, a ver si me pongo este fin de semana.

El hosting es comvive y son sevillanos. Las veces que he llamado me ha cogido alguien de alli


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Gracias a todos, a ver si me pongo este fin de semana.
> 
> El hosting es comvive y son sevillanos. Las veces que he llamado me ha cogido alguien de alli



mira tu por donde que por la forma en que te has explicado he visto que eran espanyoles.

migra tu web a un hosting USA/UK/Sueco/Holandés o Rumano (rapídismos, por cierto)..no sé como aguantas un segundo con un hosting espanyol.

saludos,


----------



## pepe01 (6 Jun 2014)

*L*



Ds_84 dijo:


> mira tu por donde que por la forma en que te has explicado he visto que eran espanyoles.
> 
> migra tu web a un hosting USA/UK/Sueco/Holandés o Rumano (rapídismos, por cierto)..no sé como aguantas un segundo con un hosting espanyol.
> 
> saludos,



Será porque le han clonado el sitio a un tío que no sabe hacer un click en el cpanel a "guardar sitio" y exportar la BD desde el phpmyadmin, estaría el bonito llamando al servicio técnico y explicando en inglés "su problema" y dudo mucho que le hicieran ese favor tan simple


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2014)

pepe01 dijo:


> Será porque le han clonado el sitio a un tío que no sabe hacer un click en el cpanel a "guardar sitio" y exportar la BD desde el phpmyadmin, estaría el bonito llamando al servicio técnico y explicando en inglés "su problema" y dudo mucho que le hicieran ese favor tan simple



hay chats y eso..


----------



## casapapiMIX (12 Jun 2014)

Para los que como yo no son muy hábiles con esto de la informática, descubrí ayer tras las recomendaciones de los compañeros del foro el plugin para wordpress duplicator, que junto con una cosa que se llama xampp que puedes instalar en el ordenador,te permite tener en tu propio pc una réplica exacta de tu web para ir haciendo pruebas antes de cagarla en la original.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Para los que como yo no son muy hábiles con esto de la informática, descubrí ayer tras las recomendaciones de los compañeros del foro el plugin para wordpress duplicator, que junto con una cosa que se llama xampp que puedes instalar en el ordenador,te permite tener en tu propio pc una réplica exacta de tu web para ir haciendo pruebas antes de cagarla en la original.



Genial, me alegro que te haya servido, ahora lo que tienes que hacer es ponerte del lado del cliente (que no se porque pero siempre te sacan los bugs, errores y cagadas en los desarrollos) son los llamados peta-testers y empezar a jugar con la instalacion que tenga evaluando todas las posibilidades y ver que no pase nada extrañao, cuando tu veas que te va bien, vas actualizando en tu maquina

Unas puntualizaciones:
- Te puede ocurrir que quizas lo que te pueda funcionar en tu maquina, que sino me equivoco es Windows en tu maquina de producion, sea linux y algo falle. Aveces es mejor instalarse WMWare e instalarse una maquina virtual Linux y hacer ahi los experimentos, pero eso ya es para personas que tengan un poco mas de nivel, pero para empezar esta bien.

- En tu maquina windows, quizar tengas que instalarte un servidor de emails (SMTP) para que las notificaciones te lleguen: creo que algunos windows te permite instalartelos con el IIS o quizas tengas que poner te alguno, busca por google por "free smtp windows"

Y bueno lo dicho muchas copias de seguridad no solo d ela base de datos sino tb de los ficheros de la instalacion, sabiendo cuando instalas algo, que puedas volver hacia atras, etc

Y mucha paciencia ... a veces incluso haciendo todo esto, siempre hay algo que se nos pasa y la cagamos... es la ley de Murphy


----------



## casapapiMIX (12 Jun 2014)

Si, yo creo que es un cambio para bien. Aún recuerdo antes de abrir la tienda que tuve que empezar de cero 3 veces por tocar algo ... y ahora estoy superdesactualizado y con el "recividos" escrito en una página que me hace parecer un iletrado  y no hay forma de cambiarlo

Una pregunta, ahora tengo instalado un plugin para el TPV virtual compatible con la versión anterior de woocommerce. 

Mi pregunta es, si actualizo woocommerce, y el plugin para el TPV, tendré que pedir a los del tpv nuevas claves?

Y ya otra más genérica, vosotros a los pagos con PayPal les cobráis más que a los que pagan con tarjeta o transferencia? es que las comisiones de PayPal ya me empiezan a tocar un poco las narices y aunque lo he visto aplicado en varias webs, no se si el hacerlo puede resultar contraproducente. Vosotros que opináis?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Si, yo creo que es un cambio para bien. Aún recuerdo antes de abrir la tienda que tuve que empezar de cero 3 veces por tocar algo ... y ahora estoy superdesactualizado y con el "recividos" escrito en una página que me hace parecer un iletrado  y no hay forma de cambiarlo
> 
> Una pregunta, ahora tengo instalado un plugin para el TPV virtual compatible con la versión anterior de woocommerce.
> 
> ...



Lo del TPV, supongo que no, imagino que las claves seran las mismas, lo unico asegurate que el plugin este actualizado y funcionando, supongo que podras hacer pruebas, tipo sandbox

Yo con paypal les cobro aparte la comision y se les informa al cliente antes, asi como los contrareembolsos, aqui puedes hacer varias estrategias meterselo ya en el precio y no cobrarle la comision y si alguien te pide por ejemplo como pago trasnferencia pues hacerle un descuento.

aunque este tipo de estrategias ahora mismo, interesa tener el precio del producto lo mas competitivo posible, depende tb lo que vendas


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Jun 2014)

alguien sabe algun buen sustituto a la mierda de Jetpack?

ayer intenté actualizarle a un amigo un multisite y ví que había una nueva actualización (3.0.2), como no le tengo mucha confianza y para no quedar mal, le dije que no era 'crítica' la actualización xD

hay algun plugin que haga lo mismo que jetpack pero sin el riesgo que conlleva el jetpack.?

he investigado y parece que si actualizas el jetpack sin informarte antes puede que se vaya el sitio a tomar por saco...

habrá algun plugin más light con lo básico?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> alguien sabe algun buen sustituto a la mierda de Jetpack?
> 
> ayer intenté actualizarle a un amigo un multisite y ví que había una nueva actualización (3.0.2), como no le tengo mucha confianza y para no quedar mal, le dije que no era 'crítica' la actualización xD
> 
> ...



15+ Plugins To Get Jetpack Functionality Without Using Jetpack

WordPress › Jetpack Lite Â« WordPress Plugins

De todas formas antes de actualizar haz pruebas en otro sitio o cinlsuo dejalo algun tiempo, una semana o dos, por si salieran otras opciones


----------



## issux (18 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Una pregunta, ahora tengo instalado un plugin para el TPV virtual compatible con la versión anterior de woocommerce.
> 
> Mi pregunta es, si actualizo woocommerce, y el plugin para el TPV, tendré que pedir a los del tpv nuevas claves?



Buenas,

por lógica no deberían cambiar, a la tpv solo se le envía una serie de datos en un formulario, por lo que da igual que hayas cambiado de versión, no deberías cambiar ningún tipo de datos de la tpv (excepto cuando pases del entorno de pruebas a producción, donde cambiaras, url de destino y creo que clave).

Saludos.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2014)

issux dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> por lógica no deberían cambiar, a la tpv solo se le envía una serie de datos en un formulario, por lo que da igual que hayas cambiado de versión, no deberías cambiar ningún tipo de datos de la tpv (excepto cuando pases del entorno de pruebas a producción, donde cambiaras, url de destino y creo que clave).
> 
> Saludos.



ya que dices entorno de pruebas...

como 'trabajais' teniendo el sitio up and running..y con todo instalado..sin que Google lo scrapee...??

hay una opcion en wp creo recordar (almenos en 3.8 existía) que pone algo así como 'disallow from search engines' ..pasa que ponía también que Google hacia lo que salia del nabo...a lo mejor lo seleccionabas y te la rankeaba igual..

si pones el sitio privado con pass y tal...supongo que ya no saldría en los resultados no?

s2

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 01:35 ----------




Polux dijo:


> 15+ Plugins To Get Jetpack Functionality Without Using Jetpack
> 
> WordPress › Jetpack Lite Â« WordPress Plugins
> 
> De todas formas antes de actualizar haz pruebas en otro sitio o cinlsuo dejalo algun tiempo, una semana o dos, por si salieran otras opciones



merci mil :rolleye:


----------



## casapapiMIX (19 Jun 2014)

En lo referente al entorno de pruebas, yo instalé el otro día en mi ordenador un programa que se llama Xampp, que junto con un plugin que me recomendaron aquí DUPLICATOR, te creas un entorno local en tu PC para hacer esas dichosas pruebas que tanto acojonan si vas a pecho descubierto.

Si buscas en google y youtube hay vídeos que te explican como hacerlo paso a paso.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jun 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ya que dices entorno de pruebas...
> 
> como 'trabajais' teniendo el sitio up and running..y con todo instalado..sin que Google lo scrapee...??
> 
> ...



Puedes poner el robots.txt y usar el disallow para todo el sitio para todos los robots

Tambien puedes usar el apache para poner una contraseña a la carpeta de instalaccion del wp d epruebas


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Jun 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> En lo referente al entorno de pruebas, yo instalé el otro día en mi ordenador un programa que se llama Xampp, que junto con un plugin que me recomendaron aquí DUPLICATOR, te creas un entorno local en tu PC para hacer esas dichosas pruebas que tanto acojonan si vas a pecho descubierto.
> 
> Si buscas en google y youtube hay vídeos que te explican como hacerlo paso a paso.



pon un video de esos cuando puedas  :rolleye:


----------



## kynes (21 Jun 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ya que dices entorno de pruebas...
> 
> como 'trabajais' teniendo el sitio up and running..y con todo instalado..sin que Google lo scrapee...??



Hay un plugin, creo que se llama password protected, que limita de forma sencilla el acceso a tu wp. Puede servirte.


----------



## LDK (21 Jun 2014)

Drupal es bastante más sólido que Wordpress y sus módulos de e-commerce son mejores.

Cuesta algo más de montar, pero una vez tienes uno montado te lo guardas y cuando quieras hacer otro nuevo lo clonas, le cambias el aspecto y la base de datos y arreando.


----------



## issux (21 Jun 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ya que dices entorno de pruebas...
> 
> como 'trabajais' teniendo el sitio up and running..y con todo instalado..sin que Google lo scrapee...??
> 
> ...



Buenas,

tienes varias opciones, personalmente yo tiro de htaccess con usuario/contraseña o limitar el acceso solo a determinadas ips (cuando estoy probando la tpv es necesario que la web este accesible para que me devuelva la respuesta de la tpv). 

Asi te aseguras que ningun buscador que ignore el robots.txt indexe la web antes de tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2014)

gracias mil a todos los que habeis respondido.

ahi va otra pregunta..

los que teneis la tienda online funcionando...habéis hecho todos estos pasos? (aunque corresponden a hispanistan y no vivo allí ahora..me gustaría saber vuestras experiencias)..

asusta al miedo todo esto..

saludos,


----------



## casapapiMIX (29 Oct 2014)

Vuelvo a acudir en busca de vuestra ayuda. Ahora con una pregunta para customizar la página del checkout y hacer el proceso más visual para el cliente.

He conseguido quitar campos innecesarios y hacer que no sean obligatorios. 

Ahora mismo mi checkout luce más o menos así (como viene por defecto). La imagen no se corresponde con mi tienda







Pero lo que me gustaría es poner todo en 3 columnas, como la imagen siguiente más o menos. Con el objetivo de que el cliente no tenga que hacer scroll y pueda ver en todo en la misma pantalla







¿Conocéis de algún plugin que haga eso?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Oct 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Vuelvo a acudir en busca de vuestra ayuda. Ahora con una pregunta para customizar la página del checkout y hacer el proceso más visual para el cliente.
> 
> He conseguido quitar campos innecesarios y hacer que no sean obligatorios.
> 
> ...




Esto es cosa del theme, tendras que tocarlo, quizas te convenga pillarte uno compatibel con woo y te quitas complicaciones.. tampoco son tan caros


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Oct 2014)

Lástima que no me fijara cuando compré el que tengo ahora. Gracias de todos modos!!


----------



## casapapiMIX (7 Mar 2015)

Una pregunta no se si relacionada con woocommerce o general de las tiendas online.

Vendemos productos con variaciones (tallas y colores) actualmente lo tenemos todo en uno, es decir con atributos y variaciones en la ficha de producto aparecen menús desplegables donde pueden escoger todas las variaciones, pero eso hace que algunos colores no se vean.

Nos planteamos meter cada producto por separado (los colores) y que la única variación que haya en la fichaje de producto sea la talla.

El problema de esto es que vamos a acabar con un huevo de productos, pero al menos todos los colores visibles. También he leído que google te penaliza, pero en términos de usabilidad ¿conocéis cual es la recomendación?


----------



## aprendiendowp (11 Dic 2015)

*Ayudica ¡Montar tienda online cms todo incluido! shopperpress, themeforest, otro..*

Hola, parece que llego unos años tarde al foro.. ¡A ver si hay alguien que aún ande por aquí! Necesito ayuda!!

El principal problema que tengo ahora es precisamente elegir el 
tema o theme, porque quiero que sea fácil de manejar para mi y sea un CSM "todo incluido". 

Estoy buscando info por donde puedo, pero por ahora no encuentro a nadie que me eche un cable. 

Necesito siguientes opciones: 1. Poner producto propio 
2. Importar de amazon y de ebay o de cualquier otra tienda de afiliación
3. Multi-idioma. 
4. Selector de moneda
5. Sliders para conectar a páginas de productos de la tienda, para colocar en páginas diferentes a la de la tienda. 6. Opción a poner blog como página principal, con la tienda en la barra del menu sin grandes complicaciones ni desbarajustes.
7. Lo ideal es que sea en español y de manejo intuitivo.
Tengo por ahora dos opciones: Responsive Shop Theme for WordPress - New 2013. Este parece cumplir muchas de las cosas que necesito, pero no es woocommerce (no sé si esto es importante)
o Page Not Found | ThemeForest

Please, please ¿alguna ayudica???
María


----------



## Orangecoop (23 Dic 2015)

aprendiendowp dijo:


> Hola, parece que llego unos años tarde al foro.. ¡A ver si hay alguien que aún ande por aquí! Necesito ayuda!!
> 
> El principal problema que tengo ahora es precisamente elegir el
> tema o theme, porque quiero que sea fácil de manejar para mi y sea un CSM "todo incluido".
> ...



No mujer, eso es mentira, lo que pasa es que si no quieres pagar un puto duro es normal que nadie se moje, si necesitas un desarrollador de WordPress mándame un privado que conozco a unos cuantos.


----------



## Registrador (13 Mar 2017)

Cuánto cuesta el plugin de woocommerce? En algunas partes leo que es gratis pero en su web veo que cuesta $129 por upgrades and support.

Alguien me lo aclara por favor?

y ya puestos: es mejor woocommerce o prestashop?


----------



## casapapiMIX (17 Mar 2017)

Woocommerce es gratis. Lo que es de pago son algunos plugins y extensiones para añadirle funcionalidades.

En cuanto a prestashop ni idea de si es mejor o peor


----------



## chaber (18 Mar 2017)

Depende.

Si vas a vender pocos productos, woocommerce es perfecto, fácil de configurar y muy modificable.

Si crees que tu ecommerce va a creer, pongamos más de 100 productos, varios tipos de configuraciones, envíos, etc... o si estás haciendo un ecommerce para alguien lo mejor es que tires de prestashop porque el woocommerce se te quedará algo corto.


----------



## Registrador (18 Mar 2017)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Woocommerce es gratis. Lo que es de pago son algunos plugins y extensiones para añadirle funcionalidades.
> 
> En cuanto a prestashop ni idea de si es mejor o peor



Pero por que es si web pone que cuesta $129 por upgrades and support.?

Si compras la version gratis no puedes actualizar El pluguin?

---------- Post added 18-mar-2017 at 09:18 ----------




chaber dijo:


> si estás haciendo un ecommerce para alguien lo mejor es que tires de prestashop porque el woocommerce se te quedará algo corto.



Prestashop ní con un Palo.


----------



## kudeiro (18 Mar 2017)

ya se comentó muchas veces, pero en general es mejor WP+Woo si necesitas muchos contenidos de texto y una tienda sencilla; y es mejor PS si te vas a volcar con la tienda y vas a usar la tonelada de features que trae, o si va a ser multiidioma (ya que el tema de idiomas siempre está mejor conseguido en un CMS que los tiene integrados como PS que en uno que los hace mediante plugin como WP)


----------



## raulsanz46 (20 Mar 2017)

Yo tengo una tienda (pequeña) con Woocommerce vendo aloe vera y estoy encantado


----------



## iPod teca (23 Mar 2017)

kudeiro dijo:


> ya se comentó muchas veces, pero en general es mejor WP+Woo si necesitas muchos contenidos de texto y una tienda sencilla; y es mejor PS si te vas a volcar con la tienda y vas a usar la tonelada de features que trae, o si va a ser multiidioma (ya que el tema de idiomas siempre está mejor conseguido en un CMS que los tiene integrados como PS que en uno que los hace mediante plugin como WP)



Efectivamente el tema de multilenguaje en woocommerce es un quebradero con el WPML o el que sea.
Por suerte, están empezando a salir temas de WP que ya incorporan multilenguaje y sin necesidad de plugins.


----------



## zaqueon (25 Mar 2017)

Mi opinión es que si vas a hacer una tienda seria te olvides de woocommerce. Usa Opencart o Prestashop.


----------



## kudeiro (26 Mar 2017)

iPod teca dijo:


> Efectivamente el tema de multilenguaje en woocommerce es un quebradero con el WPML o el que sea.
> Por suerte, están empezando a salir temas de WP que ya incorporan multilenguaje y sin necesidad de plugins.



el problema lo suelen dar los plugins mayormente, las templates "premium" cuidan bastante el multilenguaje. Y los plugins de "word translation" de WPML y otros, que están pensados para "palabras sueltas" de esos plugins, no funcionan todo lo bien que se espera


----------



## lomarc (28 Mar 2017)

Woocommerce como han comentado esta creciendo y es una opción para pequeñas tiendas. Dado que gran parte de los themes que tiene y sus plugins son gratuitos y eso hace que la inversión inicial sea menor. Aunque cada vez más veo tiendas Woocommerce con más potencial.
Prestashop sin duda es el rey del ecommerce, está centrado solamente en vender, pero tiene unos altos costes en comprar temas ( Rondan los 70-100€ cada uno ) y los modulos más interesantes también son de pago la gran mayoría, tienes de 15€ hasta 200€ por un módulo.
Cada tienda y cada negocio tiene que valorar lo que mejor le conviene.


----------



## MI6 (30 Mar 2017)

lomarc dijo:


> Woocommerce como han comentado esta creciendo y es una opción para pequeñas tiendas. Dado que gran parte de los themes que tiene y sus plugins son gratuitos y eso hace que la inversión inicial sea menor. Aunque cada vez más veo tiendas Woocommerce con más potencial.
> Prestashop sin duda es el rey del ecommerce, está centrado solamente en vender, pero tiene unos altos costes en comprar temas ( Rondan los 70-100€ cada uno ) y los modulos más interesantes también son de pago la gran mayoría, tienes de 15€ hasta 200€ por un módulo.
> Cada tienda y cada negocio tiene que valorar lo que mejor le conviene.



Pues hombre, si alguien no puede pagar 100 euros por su web, lo mismo debería plantearse el asunto.


----------



## raulsanz46 (31 Mar 2017)

Yo estoy planteandome usar magento porque tengo muchos productos pero creo que tanto prestashop como woocommerce son buenas opciones


----------



## Goethe (2 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes, 

Veréis, la mujer de mi padre quiere montar una web para vender cuadros de arte, lienzos para pintar, pinceles y demás parafernalia de una tienda de arte. En volumen diría que sera una tienda muy pequeña. 

Lo típico de poder comprar con tarjeta y esas cosas. 

En principio yo les he sugerido comprar un tema de pago y configurarlo para adaptarlo a lo que se quiere. Mire de PS y el tema estaba en 150. En woocomerce sobre 50 o 70.

¿Que me recomendáis?. La idea sería luego gestionar yo los envíos. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2017)

Goethe dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Veréis, la mujer de mi padre quiere montar una web para vender cuadros de arte, lienzos para pintar, pinceles y demás parafernalia de una tienda de arte. En volumen diría que sera una tienda muy pequeña.
> 
> ...



Puede servirte sin problemas Woo + WP. Puedes añadir casi todos los sistemas de pago e integrarlos, es facil.


----------



## Goethe (3 Abr 2017)

Polux dijo:


> Puede servirte sin problemas Woo + WP. Puedes añadir casi todos los sistemas de pago e integrarlos, es facil.



Yo lo que buscaba (quizás me equivoco) era comprar un tema de pago por dos razones:

1) Por el estilo atractivo y ya especializado para la venta.
2) Para que tuviera ya todo integrado.

Cuando he visto las demos diría que ya traian el carrito y para efectuar el pago. 

Pero por lo que decís creo que optaré por lo que me has dicho.


¿También se podría hacer con pluggins newsletter, que los pedidos vayan automáticamente a la empresa de mensajeria, facturas pdf, etc?.


----------



## casapapiMIX (3 Abr 2017)

Si claro.

Lo único que no todas las empresas de mensajería tienen la integración con woo.

Yo trabajo con correos express y a mano. Al principio no molesta pero si tienes que meter muchos es un auténtico coñazo. Yo lo tengo más o menos automatizado, copiar-pegar, pero échale que tarde 1 minuto por envío +-.

MRW si que lo tiene pero el sistema que nos presentaron me parecía muy cutre.

NACEX tampoco y su web es una mierda.

Seur si que tiene, pero el comercial de nuestra zona es un plasta de cuidado. Lleva años (desde que empezamos en casa) detrás nuestro y cada 2 x 3 se presenta en la oficina. No le Cojo el teléfono pero el tío erre que erre.

Envialia si que lo tiene y por lo que he visto (no probado) está muy bien. 

Ups creo que también. 

El tema facturas sin problema con un plugin.

Aprovecho para preguntar si habéis probado el scrol infinito en woo y si se nota mejoría en la velocidad y usabilidad.

Nosotros teníamos páginas pero la mayoría de la gente no visitaba más que la página 1 y la 2. Decidí mostrar todos los productos >150 en una página del tiron, sin darme cuenta (hasta la semana pasada) que eso afectaba y mucho la velocidad de carga. Ahora estoy tratando de hacerla más rápida y una cosa que recomiendan por ahí es el lazy load de ahí mi pregunta.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2017)

Goethe dijo:


> Yo lo que buscaba (quizás me equivoco) era comprar un tema de pago por dos razones:
> 
> 1) Por el estilo atractivo y ya especializado para la venta.
> 2) Para que tuviera ya todo integrado.
> ...



el carrito e integracion depende del plugin woocommerce q es gratis, luego el theme debe ser adaptado y compatible con woocommerce.....

Casi todas las empresas de envios tienen integraciones con woocommerce, por ejemplo MRW lo tiene genial, hacen el pedido y ya gestiona todo.. luego ya como lo tengas negociado con ellos, desde que te vengan a por os pedidos o tu los lleves

NACEX tb lo tiene creo recordar

yo antes en una tienda que tenia, lo gestionaba a mano, luego monte un plugin de envios que metes el código envio y le llega un email al cliente con el seguimiento

Es muy facil de gestionar para tiendas pequeñas medianas


----------



## Goethe (3 Abr 2017)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Si claro.
> 
> Lo único que no todas las empresas de mensajería tienen la integración con woo.
> 
> ...





Polux dijo:


> el carrito e integracion depende del plugin woocommerce q es gratis, luego el theme debe ser adaptado y compatible con woocommerce.....
> 
> Casi todas las empresas de envios tienen integraciones con woocommerce, por ejemplo MRW lo tiene genial, hacen el pedido y ya gestiona todo.. luego ya como lo tengas negociado con ellos, desde que te vengan a por os pedidos o tu los lleves
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Entiendo que lo de CorreoExpress, SEUR, MRW es un plugin gratuito, ¿no?. Si le monto esto a la mujer de mi padre no me importaría hacerlo a mano (vieja usanza) hasta que pudiera buscar lo del plugin.

¿Alguna recomendación más?.

No sé si es berenjenal meterme a hacer esto. Yo tenía hace años (+6) experiencia en webs, pero creo que las cosas han cambiado bastante, aún así para configurar el cms y ponerlo a funcionar comprando un tema de pago no creo que sea dificil.

Por otra parte, (ya lo se, intrusismo) creo que las empresas low-cost que montan este tipo de webs harán lo mismo que yo; en menos tiempo, algo más organizado, pero no dejan de tirar de estas plantillas.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2017)

montar un WP + woocommerce es facil, quizas a lo mejor tengas que comprar algun plugin de woo para complementar... ya que Woo en si no tiene TODO las funcionalidades y luego hay un mercado de plugin alrededor, algunos son gratis, pero otros son de pago

Los plugin de MRW por ejemplo te los montan ellos, es gratis, simplemente lo que hace es la conexion con sus servidores, genera ya el codigo de envio, etc

De pasarelas de pago te vienen casi todas. contrareembolso trasnferencia bancaria paypal, puedes añadir pagos con tarjetas con Stripe no te recomiendo q metas pasarelas de banco (bbva, santander, ingdirect, etc) , suelen dar problemas

necesitaras tb SSL (Google ya lo tiene como obligado) y sobre todo si quieres implementar stripe y pilla un template ligero que este bien valorado por la comunidad que sea responsive, aunque ahora se solicitan tb paginas AMP.

La tendencia en el diseño son diseños minimalistas y limpios, que aceleren la carga. Velocidad es lo que ahora prima


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Abr 2017)

Como te comenta el compañero forero, montar un wp+woo es una chorrada. Si además controlas php css y esas movidas pues serás capaz de dejarla fina fina. Pero para hacer una web funcional y aceptar pagos por tarjeta, paypal, transferencia en un rato lo tienes.

Luego ya configurar el theme que compres a tu gusto te llevará algo más de tiempo pero es tiempo en elegir colores, fotos, fuentes... no hace falta conocimientos extensos 

Para el tema de los envíos yo me compré un ratón de esos que utilizan los gamers que vienen con un montón de botones en el costado y configuré 3 botones para que 1 copiara, otro pegara y el tercero me escribiera "1" (nº de bultos y peso). Ahora me pongo en la mitad izquierda de la pantalla una ventana del navegador con todos los pedidos abiertos en pestañas diferentes, y en la otra mitad la web de la empresa de mensajería y relleno los albaranes como un tiro utilizando solo la mano derecha y con la izquierda como si te rascas los huevos que no tienes que tocar el teclado para nada.

edito: Estuvimos una temporada trabajando con NACEX. La verdad que trabajan muy bien y ahora solo los usamos para cuando tenemos que entregar sí o sí un pedido en 24 horas-trabajamos con plazos de 2-3 días habitualmente . CORREOS EXPRESS son poco de fiar. Si vas a trabajar con envíos 24 horas no te aconsejo CORREOS EXPRESS ni de coña.

No trabajamos con NACEX de continuo por el precio y además porque su página web es una mierda y para rellenar los albaranes tenía que teclear o, si quería seguir usando el método del ratón , tendría que utilizar 5 o 6 botones diferentes (no recuerdo)- copiar, pegar, método de envío (un código para cada tipo de envío)-número de bultos y peso (en mi caso 1 y 1), preaviso por email ... ademas funciona con flash y es la única cosa que ha sido capaz de colgarme el ordenador.

En su día investigué y hay una empresa que ofrece el servicio de integración NACEX con woo, no se porque no lo hacen ellos directamente. Pero costaba una pasta al mes así que ni pregunté.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (4 Abr 2017)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Para el tema de los envíos yo me compré un ratón de esos que utilizan los gamers que vienen con un montón de botones en el costado y configuré 3 botones para que 1 copiara, otro pegara y el tercero me escribiera "1" (nº de bultos y peso). Ahora me pongo en la mitad izquierda de la pantalla una ventana del navegador con todos los pedidos abiertos en pestañas diferentes, y en la otra mitad la web de la empresa de mensajería y relleno los albaranes como un tiro utilizando solo la mano derecha y con la izquierda como si te rascas los huevos que no tienes que tocar el teclado para nada.



Cuando tengas muchos pedidos te interesará automatizar ese proceso que ahora haces manualmente.


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Abr 2017)

¡Claro que me interesa!

Para que veas, acabo de meter 40 que tengo que sacar hoy y llevo unos 50 minutos con ello... a final de mes es una puta barbaridad de tiempo. 

Lo hago yo porque paso olímpicamente de pagar a nadie por ello. Es una puta rutina que tengo, termino de comer y en vez de echar la siesta, voy al bar de al lado de la oficina, me tomo un cafe y luego media horita copipasteando. Te juro que acabo con los ojos como si me estuvieran clavando alfileres ::::::


----------



## Fapoto (15 Abr 2017)

Pillo sitio por aqui. M interesa.

Finalmente monté una plataforma con whoocommerce, enganchada con shipius para logística y Paylikepara los pagos. Tienen unas comisiones razonables y mi margen es pequeño.

Lo que más problemas me ha dado con diferencia ha sido la pasarela. Con Nimble Payments de BBVA estaba encantado pero finalmente cerraron, y ahora te obligan a tener cuenta en el bbva para utilizar el módulo whoocommerce. Iba a instalarme el modulo deñ sepla pero al tener la cuenta 123 del santander las comisiones eran una barbaridad.

¿Alguna experiencia más en este area de los tpvs con whoocommerce?


----------

